# Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz



## DerJonsen (22. Februar 2011)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So ein absurder Unsinn, der immer noch in den Köpfen hängt und stakato mäßig  ohne jedliche Sachkenntnis leider immer noch verbreitet wird!



ja bitte rechtlicher Beleg, komme auch aus Bayern und hier gilt nunmal für jeden Fisch der nicht Schonmaß/Zeit geschützt ist ein Abknüppelgebot... und wenn nicht wüsste ich gerne wo die rechtliche Grundlage ist es nicht tun zu müssen...(Tierschutzgesetz schreibt es ja indirekt vor)

achja was soll das Wort Stakato...komischer Kontext findest nicht, oder ging es dir darum dass er seinen Beitrag nicht einwandfrei subsumiert hat? aber gut manche Menschen benützen gerne Fachwörter um ihre Aussgen aufzupeppen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> ja bitte rechtlicher Beleg, komme auch aus Bayern und hier gilt nunmal für jeden Fisch der nicht Schonmaß/Zeit geschützt ist ein Abknüppelgebot... und wenn nicht wüsste ich gerne wo die rechtliche Grundlage ist es nicht tun zu müssen...(Tierschutzgesetz schreibt es ja indirekt vor)



Da sich die Frage hier um BaWü handelt, gebe ich dir keine Antwort, da off topic ..

aber die Gesetzeslage in Bayern und ihre Anwendungsmöglichkeiten seit Juli 2010 habe ich hier im Board schon öfters besonders in letzter Zeit wegen der vielen noch Nichtwissenden und ewig Altglaubenden gepostet.

Dennoch werde ich auf ernstgemeinte Nachfragen ehrlich Interessierter dies gerne wieder darlegen per PN oder in einem passenden Thread.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

Da das Thema immer wieder aufkommt eröffne ich hier mal einen extra Threat dafür.

Toni_1962 umsdchreibt in geheimnisvoller Weise, das dies nicht so wäre. Die Gesetze sagen etwas anderes.

Aber vielleicht kann Toni ja mal klar und deutlich machen, wieso es in Bayern keine Abknüppelpflicht gibt.

Bisher ist er diesen Beweis schuldig geblieben und so bleibt es zunächst dabei, dass jeder Fisch der nicht nach Maß, Art oder Zeit geschützt ist, getötet werden muss. 

Ich schubs hier gleich noch ein paar Beiträge zu diesem Thema aus einem anderen Threat rein.


----------



## barschkönig (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich komme zwar nicht aus Bayern aber da ich schon oft von von dem Thema gehört habe habe ich einfach mal ins Fischereigesetz von Bayern geschaut und habe folgenden § gefunden den ich so interpretiere das es keine Abknüppelpflicht in Bayern gibt. Und zwar hat dieser § was mit der Hälterung von Fischen zu tun:

*§ 17 Hältern gefangener Fische 
*(1) Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 2Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. 3In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden. 
(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältem in Setzkeschem nur erlaubt wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist. 

Quelle: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/bayern.php

Direkt scheint wohl nichts über Entnahmepflicht drin zu stehen aber in §17 steht ja das in Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Dann müsste doch eigentlich auch irgendwo stehen (wenn die Entnahmeregelung besteht) das gefangene Fische die nicht: ganzjährig geschont sind, untermaßig sind oder in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden, abzuschlagen sind.


----------



## faszanatas (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Das ist doch Quatsch!
Woraus soll sich diese Pflicht denn ergeben? Ich kenne das Bayrische Fischerei nicht expliziet, da ich aus Hessen komme. Doch möchte ich zu bedneken geben, auch nach der Föderalismusreform hat Bundesrecht Geltung, vor allem, wenn es spezial Gesetzen übergeordnet ist. Tierschutz ist ein Gut von Verfassungsrang.(Art. 20a GG). Das Fischereirecht muss im Einklang mit der Verfassungs stehen - folglich auch im Lichte des Tierschutz. Im Tierschutzgesetz (§ 17) steht ausdrücklich, dass niemand einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid oder Schaden zufügen darf. Eine Pflicht zum töten gefangener maßiger Fische wurde teilweise fälschlich aus diesem Grundsatz abgeleitet. Die zugrundegelegte Kausalkette kann jedoch nicht überzeugen. Es wurde nämlich behauptet: Angeln verursacht Schmerzen-deshalb dürfte angeln nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung betrieben werden-folglich müsse jeder maßige Fisch getötet und verwertet werden. Dies geht jedoch an der Realität und damit am "lebendsachverhalt" vorbei. Kein Hobbyangler muss zur Nahrungsbeschaffung angeln. Es ist auch nicht so, dass der Angelsport nur unter diesem Aspekt betrieben werden dürfte. Zurück zum Tierschutzgesetz. Der Grundsatz wirbeltiere nur aus vernümftigen Grund töten zu dürfen gebietet gerade, dass man Fische die man nicht verwerten kann oder möchte zurücksetzt und dies möglichst schonend.


----------



## Ollistricker (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Gut das ich mit diesem gesetzlichem Schwachsinn (Abknüppelgebot) nix mehr zu tun habe.
Gruß aus Schweden


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

So... dann schauen wir halt einfach mal was der Gesetzgeber dazu schreibt.
Relevant hierfür ist die 
Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen  Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG) 
Die letzte Fassung datiert aus dem Jahr 2010. 
Weiterhin das Bayerische Fischereigesetz.
Beides kann man auf der Internetseite lfvbayern.de einsehen.  



> Ordnungswidrigkeiten
> Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1. entgegen § 11 Abs. 1, 2, 3 Satz 1, Abs. 5, 6 oder entgegen § 11 Abs. 4 Satz 1 in Verbindung mit
> einer Verordnung des Bezirks oder entgegen § 11 Abs. 4 Satz 2 in *Verbindung mit einer vollziehbaren Anordnung oder entgegen § 11 Abs. 8 *
> ...



Dieser umstrittene § 11 Abs. 8 besagt:


> (8)
> 1
> Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten
> Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung
> ...



Hier wird wiederum auf das Hegeziel verwiesen, welches im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz geregelt ist:


> (2)
> 1
> Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden; die Verpflichtung zur Hege gilt nicht
> für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 .
> ...



dabei werden geschlossene Gewässer ausgeklammert, diese sind ebenfalls im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz definiert:



> Art. 2
> Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:
> 1.  alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel
> der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen
> ...




Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Wer in Bayern einen 8cm langen Barsch fängt, muss diesen grundsätzlich töten.  

Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur dann möglich, wenn es für das jeweilige Gewässer eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt, womit in diesem Fall entsprechend definierte Hegeziele gemeint sind. 

Welchem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch ein Hegeplan oder sog. "definierte Hegeziele" genügen müssen, und ob dies für alle Gewässer (z.B. Teiche) möglich ist - bleibt für mich als juristischen Laien unklar. 

Es gibt im Internet auch öffentlich Nachfragen zu diesem Thema an den LFV Bayern nachzulesen:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=618&start=0


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Meine Meinung: Machen und nicht quatschen!
Wenn nicht soviele selbsternannte C&R ler ständig zur eigenen Beweihräucherung sich selbst fotografierend und alle anderen belehrend herum getönt hätten, gäb es viele dieser Themen und Gesetzesinitiativen nicht. Wer seine verwertbaren Fische auch noch vor der Fotolinse quälen muß und damit selbst die Beweismittel schafft, hat selbst schuld!
Die Vernunft muß mal wieder Einzug halten. Das bedeutet nicht alles abschlagen! Wenn ich sehe, was wir mittlerweile an Nachwuchsanglern produzieren. Oh Gott, die wollen alle nur noch gesponsorte Teammitglieder mit Homepage voller (natürlich) releaster Fische werden. Mein Traum als Jungangler war es, mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fürs Essen mit nach Haus zu bringen.
-Off topic Ende-
Tut mir leid - aber das mußte mal raus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich komme zwar nicht aus Bayern aber da ich schon oft von von dem Thema gehört habe habe ich einfach mal ins Fischereigesetz von Bayern geschaut und habe folgenden § gefunden den ich so interpretiere das es keine Abknüppelpflicht in Bayern gibt. Und zwar hat dieser § was mit der Hälterung von Fischen zu tun:
> 
> *§ 17 Hältern gefangener Fische
> *(1) Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 2Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. 3In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.
> ...



Du bist ja lustig!!?
Hast folgerichtig die richtige Textstelle markiert und dann doch noch falsch interpretiert.
Wenn die Fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen, was ja defakto so ist, was glaubst du wohl was das bedeutet?
Dass sie sich in Luft auflösen oder dass du sie zu verwerten, also platt zu machen hast?
Dreimal darfst du raten!:g


----------



## faszanatas (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Nochmals - dies ist juristisch nicht richtig.
Allerdings möchte ich die angegeben Normen auch nicht durchprüfen, denn dies ist mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden. Ich habe versucht den Sachverhalt über bestehendes Bundes und Verfassungsrecht zu klären, bzw. zu erläutern. Daran ist nicht zu rütteln. Oben von mir ausgeführtes stimmt. 
Gesetze können nicht einfach gelesen werden. Sie müssen ausgelegt werden. Ich habe hier zu Hause leider keine Kommentare, die sich mit dem Bayrische Fischereigesetz befassen. Allerdings sehe ich den Passus : 
"*d) unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt*
nicht so eindeutig wie Franky. Übrigens ist der Link überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig, da es sich dabei (ebenfalls) um eine Laiendisskusion handelt.
Der wortlaut "aussetzen" (jetzt muss ich jedoch spekulieren, da mir kein Kommentar vorliegt) muss nicht gleichbedeutend sein mit "zurücksetzen".
Des weiteren müsste geklärt werden, wann ein Fisch als "gefangen" gilt. Sobalt er im Kescher ist, sobald er tot ist, sobald er an Land ist ? Was wiederum eine Rolle bei der Auslegung spielen würde.
Wie auch immer...eine juristische Prüfung vermögen wir jetzt nicht durchzuführen. Diese ist auch nicht zielführend, da ein § der das abschlagen von Fischen vorschreibt, meiner Meinung nach mit dem Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar wäre und folglich nichtig ist.
Zielführenden ist doch vielmehr mit gesunden Menschenverstand an die Fragestellung heranzugehen. Warum soll jemand gezwungen werden (dürfen) Fische zu töten, die er nicht verwertet!
Und selbst wenn es verboten sein sollte (was nicht in Einklang mit der Verfassun steht, mMn.) - tut doch jetzt nicht alle so als würdet ihr euch haarklein an jede geschriebene Verordnung halten.


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Machen und nicht quatschen!
> Wenn nicht soviele selbsternannte C&R ler ständig zur eigenen Beweihräucherung sich selbst fotografierend und alle anderen belehrend herum getönt hätten, gäb es viele dieser Themen und Gesetzesinitiativen nicht. Wer seine verwertbaren Fische auch noch vor der Fotolinse quälen muß und damit selbst die Beweismittel schafft, hat selbst schuld!
> Die Vernunft muß mal wieder Einzug halten. Das bedeutet nicht alles abschlagen! Wenn ich sehe, was wir mittlerweile an Nachwuchsanglern produzieren. Oh Gott, die wollen alle nur noch gesponsorte Teammitglieder mit Homepage voller (natürlich) releaster Fische werden. Mein Traum als Jungangler war es, mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fürs Essen mit nach Haus zu bringen.
> -Off topic Ende-
> Tut mir leid - aber das mußte mal raus.



Super Beitrag! #6 Ich sehe das ähnlich...

Gruß Martin


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

mal ganz ehrlich?
 wenn ich Angeln gehe, will ich mich nach Möglichkeit nicht mit juristischen Deutungen der freistaatlichen Gesetze / Verordnungen befassen, dann nehm ich auch keinen Kommentar ebenderselben mit. Dann will ich Fische fangen und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich die nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann , auch zurück setzen (ohne erst meinen Anwalt anrufen zu müssen) oder mitnehmen, um sie zu mampfen. Und genau das sollte in jedem Gesetz/ Verordnung/ Durchführungsverordnung, egal in welchem Bundesland auch immer, drinstehen.
Kollegialiterweise mit Gruß A.


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich?
> wenn ich Angeln gehe, will ich mich nach Möglichkeit nicht mit juristischen Deutungen der freistaatlichen Gesetze / Verordnungen befassen, dann nehm ich auch keinen Kommentar ebenderselben mit. Dann will ich Fische fangen und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich die nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann , auch zurück setzen (ohne erst meinen Anwalt anrufen zu müssen) oder mitnehmen, um sie zu mampfen. Und genau das sollte in jedem Gesetz/ Verordnung/ Durchführungsverordnung, egal in welchem Bundesland auch immer, drinstehen.
> Kollegialiterweise mit Gruß A.




Und wenn ich am nächsten Tag dann richtig viel Lust hab ganz viel Zander zu essen, dann bring ich einfach mein Elektro-Fisch-Geschir ans Wasser und Kescher mir den Kombi voll. Da will ich doch nicht vorher noch Fragen, ob wer was dagegen hat!


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Und wenn ich am nächsten Tag dann richtig viel Lust hab ganz viel Zander zu essen, dann bring ich einfach mein Elektro-Fisch-Geschir ans Wasser und Kescher mir den Kombi voll. Da will ich doch nicht vorher noch Fragen, ob wer was dagegen hat!


 
Sorry , was willst Du mir damit sagen?
Ob ich Fische gesetzlich zulässig zurück setzen kann oder nicht, hat doch nichts mit der Einhaltung von Fangquoten pro Tag/ Jahr zu tun . Keine Angst, ich fische die bayersichen Gewässer schon nicht leer ( auch andere nicht)
Gruß A.


----------



## Anglero (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Bin bald in Bayern zum Angeln...

Geht es Euch hier jetzt um Deutung oder Sinn der Verordnung?

Hier mal ein Kommentar aus dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten

"...
*Keine Freiheit für*
*„catch and release“*
Seit langem gilt folgender Grundsatz:
Ein gefangener Fisch, der alle Schonbestimmungen
erfüllt, ist dem Gewässer
endgültig zu entnehmen. Ein fangfähiger
Fisch darf nur dann erneut ausgesetzt
werden, wenn
• die Erfüllung des Hegeziels das Zurücksetzen
erfordert (z. B. Bestandserhaltung
durch noch vorhandene
adulte Fische) und
• der Fisch eindeutig lebensfähig ist.
Zusätzlich ist jetzt in § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1
AVBayFiG bestimmt, dass über das Zurücksetzen
der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte
zu entscheiden hat. Das ist im
Regelfall der Pächter, in der Praxis vielfach
der Fischereiverein. Hier liegt die
Entscheidungsbefugnis, nicht aber beim
Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins. Der
Angler mit Erlaubnisschein darf nicht
eigenmächtig entscheiden, den gefangenen
maßigen Fisch „aus Gründen der Hege“ zurückzusetzen..."​

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_3_2010_Seite_25_27.pdf


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 umsdchreibt in geheimnisvoller Weise, das dies nicht so wäre. Die Gesetze sagen etwas anderes.
> 
> Aber vielleicht kann Toni ja mal klar und deutlich machen, wieso es in Bayern keine Abknüppelpflicht gibt.
> 
> Bisher ist er diesen Beweis schuldig geblieben ...




war es nicht Toni, der von der schläue bayrischer vereine geschrieben hat, mit der das abknüppelgebot ausgehebelt wird?
wenn nicht er, wer wars dann, Ralle, wurde jedenfalls mal so gepostet.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> Und wenn ich am nächsten Tag dann richtig viel Lust hab ganz viel Zander zu essen, dann bring ich einfach mein Elektro-Fisch-Geschir ans Wasser und Kescher mir den Kombi voll. Da will ich doch nicht vorher noch Fragen, ob wer was dagegen hat!



Ich verstehe den wohl ironisch gemeinten Beitrag auch nicht?
Was hat den Elektrofischen mit Angeln zu tun, außer das es bei beiden
Methoden ums Fangen von Fischen geht?

Taxidermist


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry , was willst Du mir damit sagen?
> Ob ich Fische gesetzlich zulässig zurück setzen kann oder nicht, hat doch nichts mit der Einhaltung von Fangquoten pro Tag/ Jahr zu tun . Keine Angst, ich fische die bayersichen Gewässer schon nicht leer ( auch andere nicht)
> Gruß A.



Um Fangquoten geht es doch garnicht.
Mein Beitrag sollte sich nur deinem anschließen, der doch nicht mehr und nicht weniger aussagt, als dass du dir nicht sagen lassen willst *was* du *wann* und* warum* einpacken oder wieder reinsetzen darfst/musst.

Das war nur ein Anstoß deutlich zu machen, dass es überhaupt nicht interessiert, was *wir* denken, wollen und meinen. Es geht hier ganz allein darum was im Gesetz steht und was nicht.
Dass man sich daran halten sollte überrascht wohl auch niemanden. 
Wenn man es nicht tut, dann wäre es zumindest ratsam dabei leise zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> Hier liegt die
> Entscheidungsbefugnis, nicht aber beim
> Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins. Der
> Angler mit Erlaubnisschein darf nicht
> ...



Hier liegt der Denkfehler:
Laut Tierschutzgesetz braucht man einen vernünftigen Grund, um Fische  überhaupt töten zu DÜRFEN!!! Er MUSS das also sogar selber entscheiden.

Das ist z. B. die sinnvolle Verwertung (über welche nur der Angler alleine entscheiden kann, ob er sinnnvoll verwerten kann oder nicht).

Darüberhinaus KANN der Angler aus Hegegründen gewzungen werden, einen Fisch zu töten, auch wenn er ihn nicht sinnvoill verwerten kann.

Aber nicht ,wie hier geschrieben, weil grundsätzlich jeder Fisch aus Hegegründen abzuknüppeln sei.

Dazu MUSS dann gewässerspezifisch und Fischartenspezifisch ein wissenschaftlich auch haltbarer Hegeplan vorliegen, um einen Angler zu zwingen, Fische die er nicht verwerten kann oder will, zu töten.

Und hier ist eine sehr gefährliche Lücke für die Gewässerbewirtschafter in Bayern, welche sehr kostenintensiv werden könnte:
Um das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz mit dem Argument "Hege" auszuhebeln, das ja zwingend einen individuellen, sinnvollen Grund zum töten von Fischen voraussetzt, müsste der bayerische Gesetzgeber von jedem Gewässerbewirtschafter einen jährlichen, wissenschaftlich haltbaren Hegeplan verlangen (nicht, was will der Gewässerwart, was haben wir an Kohle zum besetzen da wie heute üblich...).

So kann jeder sowohl das bayrische Gesetz anfechten, weil gegen das TSG verstossend (weil kein verpflichtender Hegeplan vorgeschrieben ist).

Oder die Körnerfresser können Angler anzeigen, weil sie 
1.: Einen Fisch zurücksetzen (gegen das bayrische Gesetz, wenn kein Hegeplan)

2.: Einen Fisch entnehmen, den sie nicht verwerten können (weil gegen Tierschutzgesetz)..

Der Staat in Bayern hat sich da sauber rausgezogen, Tierschützer befriedigt und den Angelvereinen erzählt, sie könnten mit dem Gesetz eh machen was sie wollten..

Was sooo einfach nicht ist und im Ernstfall interessante Gerichtsverfahren erwarten lässt, wenn das die Körnerfresser mal blicken (gut für die Bayern, dass vegetarische oder vegane Ernährung nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Leistung des menschlichen Gehirns ist).....
;-)))


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Denkfehler:
> Laut Tierschutzgesetz braucht man einen vernünftigen Grund, um Fische  überhaupt töten zu DÜRFEN!!!



Aber gleichzeitig darf man doch überhaupt auch erst angeln - also versuchen einen Fisch zu Fangen - wenn man den vernünftigen Grund (das Töten für den Verzehr) hat.

Hast du also nach dem Fang keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Töten, 
dann hättest du überhaupt garnicht erst versuchen dürfen das Tier zu fangen.

...und da ist in meinen Augen der Hund begraben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Jose schrieb:


> war es nicht Toni, der von der schläue bayrischer vereine geschrieben hat, mit der das abknüppelgebot ausgehebelt wird?
> wenn nicht er, wer wars dann, Ralle, wurde jedenfalls mal so gepostet.




Richtig, es war Toni, der immer wieder geheimnisvoll vorbetet, es gäbe diese Abknüppelpflicht nicht. " Beweise" will er ja nur "per PN" weitergeben.

Fakt ist, lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz ist jeder nicht geschützte Fisch zu töten. Punkt.

Fakt ist, dass dies gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. Auch Punkt.

Die Dummen sind - wie immer - die Angler.

Und wenn ich hier wieder lese, man solle solche Vorschriften doch einfach ignorieren, dann krieg ich schon wieder ´nen Hals.

Nicht ignorieren, sondern dagegen angehen. Ignoriert wird nur so lange, bis man vorm Kadi steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> Aber gleichzeitig darf man doch überhaupt auch erst angeln - also versuchen einen Fisch zu Fangen - wenn man den vernünftigen Grund (das Töten für den Verzehr) hat.


Und?
Erstens ist das falsch (was viele ander Landesgesetze beweisen).
Und zweitens:
Selbst wenn, dann heisst das aber deswegen noch lange nicht, dass man JEDEN Fisch abknüppeln muss.

Das sehen sogar die Grünen so, dass so ein Passus gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst...

Und selbst VDSF-Verbände sehen mittlerweile ein, dass diese Aussage ihres Bundesverbandes schlichter Nonsens ist und wehren sich öffentlich dagegen (NRW z. B.).

Der DAV hat schon immer gesagt, dass der Verzehr ein, aber nicht der einzige sinnnvolle Grund zum angeln sei...

Bayern brauchen da halt in vielem mal länger  - hier beim Angeln halt auch (soryy, war polemisch, aber so schön, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen..)...


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Aber gleichzeitig darf man doch überhaupt auch erst angeln - also versuchen einen Fisch zu Fangen - wenn man den vernünftigen Grund (das Töten für den Verzehr) hat.
> 
> Hast du also nach dem Fang keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Töten,
> dann hättest du überhaupt garnicht erst versuchen dürfen das Tier zu fangen.
> ...


 

Wo steht *das*? (rot markiert!)

Das halte ich für praxisfern und nicht realisierbar - zudem kenne ich keine Stelle im Gesetz, der DAS so zu entnehmen wäre?!

Ernie

PS:

Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn jemand ganz gezielt nur auf Hecht aus ist, z.B. um diese zu photographieren und dann wieder zurückzusetzen - und dies auch so kundtut....

Aber für den Regelfall bei mir persönlich bemühe ich gerne wieder mein etwas überspitztes Beispiel mit meinem Freund, dem Hecht - Hecht schmeckt mir persönlich nicht und ich setze ALLE Hechte zurück, die ich beim Angeln auf Barsch, Wels, Forelle, Zander, Aal usw. versehentlich doch mal fange.(sofern sie nicht schwer verletzt sind - dann bekommen meine Nachbarn die Hechte, nachdem ich sie erlöst habe!).

Die Konsequenz wäre bei Deiner Aussage strenggenommen, dass ich also kein Gewässer mehr beangeln dürfte, indem auch mal (trotz möglichst selektivem Fischen) ein Hecht drangehen könnte...!?

(und - bevor wieder geschimpft wird - JA, in einem "Hechtgewässer" angle ich auch den Hechten zuliebe mit Stahlvorfach, damit sie nicht abreißen und verenden - aber dadurch, dass ich ein Stahlvorfach benutze, angle ich noch lange nicht gezielt auf Hecht, sondern denke an den Fall, dass doch mal einer beißen könnte, während ich einer anderen (leckeren!) Fischart nachstelle!).

I do not think so!

E.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Jose schrieb:


> war es nicht Toni, der von der schläue bayrischer vereine geschrieben hat, mit der das abknüppelgebot ausgehebelt wird?
> wenn nicht er, wer wars dann, Ralle, wurde jedenfalls mal so gepostet.




@Jose

stimmt, das war ich.
Aber ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es Schläue der Vereine ist, das Rücksetzbebot auszuhebeln,  sondern sogar gesagt, was ich Wochen vorher schon hier im AB dargelegt habe, dass es seit Sommer 2010 die rechtl. Handlungsmöglichkeit nun für Vereine gibt und manche Vereine nun schlau im Sinne von Aufgeklärtheit, Informiertheit und Wissen sind und somit schlau sind, dies nun erlaubtermaßen umzusetzen.


----------



## dieteraalland (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

*Ironie!!!*

nun hab ich mal wieder glück gehabt, das ich ein alter tattergreis bin #t. 
da meine hände stark zittern fällt mir beim abhaken der fische schon mal der eine oder andere aus den händen zurück ins wasser |kopfkrat.

und dagegen ist auch ein bayerisches fischereigesetz machtlos |bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig, es war Toni, der immer wieder geheimnisvoll vorbetet, es gäbe diese Abknüppelpflicht nicht. " Beweise" will er ja nur "per PN" weitergeben.
> 
> Fakt ist, lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz ist jeder nicht geschützte Fisch zu töten. Punkt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ja mal sehr ausgiebig probiert, von der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln zu genau diesem Spannungsfeld eine schriftliche Stellungnahme zu bekommen, nämlich wenn ein Verein mich zur Entnahme zwingt (oder wie hier sogar ein Landesgesetz), oder mir aus "Hegegründen" (OHNE behördlich geprüften und genehmigten Hegeplan) eine Entnahme verbietet.

Hier geht es jetzt darum, dass mich ein Landesgesetz in Bayern anscheinend zwingt, einen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu töten und ich somit als Angler ohne Verwertungsabsicht bei diesem nun unmittelbar nach dem Fang konkreten Fisch keine Verwertungsabsicht habe, was letztlich einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz darstellt, wenn ich diesen Fisch nun töte!


Natürlich bekam ich keine verbindliche Stellungnahme dazu, sondern man druckste rum und meinte, auf "hypothtische" Fragen keine Antwort geben zu wollen!

Ich denke, man will (und / oder kann) sich da nicht festlegen!

Im Zweifel bricht Bundesrecht aber Landesrecht und mit einer auf das Tierschutzgesetz gestützten entsprechenden Argumentation dürfte keine Verurteilung erfolgen - wenn doch aufgrund der nur landesrechtlichen Vorschrift mal ein Verwaltungsakt oder eine "Sanktion" erfolgt, könnte man nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht dagegen unter Berufung auf das TierschG mit entsprechender Argumentation erfolgreich angehen!

Ernie


----------



## salmos (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Hallo,

ich gehe von der Verwertbarkeit aus, was auch in einigen Vereinen so gehandhabt wird, das das was ich entnehme auch sinvoll verwertet wird bzw. erden soll.

Sinnvolles verwerten war immer das erste Thema bezüglich der Entnahme eines gefangenen Fisches.

Einer einzeln Person schmeckt zB. ein frischer 38cm  Karpfen 10mal lieber als mit dem Gedanken am Tisch zu sitzen das der Rest eines 60igers in der Tonne landet.

Jetzt könnte wieder kommen was wenn der Fisch durch den Drill so verletz ist das er verendet, dann gegeben durch diesen Umstand eben portionsweise verwerten und nicht sinnlos zurücksetzen.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie es viele wollen und möchten - dennoch sollte das sinnvolle gehandhabt werden.

Grüsse


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> erT schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Tierschutzgesetz darf ich keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden, oder Schäden zufügen.
Und ein vernünftiger Grund ist  in meinen Augen allein der Verzehr, oder in einigen Fällen die Hege. Auf keinen Fall aber der Spaß am Drill.

Wie das jeder Angler für sich auslegt sei dahingestellt, *rechtlich* sehe ich da aber in diesem Punkt eigentlich keine Zweideutigkeit.


----------



## Luku (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@ernie

mal ne frage: 

willste es dann wirklich darauf ankommen lassen?
könnte eine sache für strafrecht sein. dies bezahlt dir dann keine rechtschutzversicherung.

heisst: du hast sämtliche kosten am popo.


----------



## Anglero (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

_"..._

_Ein fangfähiger_
_Fisch *darf nur dann erneut ausgesetzt*_
*werden, wenn*
[...]
*• der Fisch eindeutig lebensfähig ist.*​ 
*Zusätzlich*​ 
_[...]__ bestimmt, dass über das Zurücksetzen_
_*der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte*_
_*zu entscheiden hat*.[...]_​ 
_*Der *__*Angler* [...] __*darf* *nicht*_
_eigenmächtig entscheiden, den gefangenen_
_maßigen Fisch *„aus Gründen der **Hege“* *zurückzusetzen*..."_​

Das heißt für mich, dass ich einen Fisch, der eindeutig lebensfähig ist, zurücksetzen darf. Dies tun, darf ich aus allen Gründen, nur nicht (eigenmächtig) aus Gründen der Hege, es sei denn, der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte hat dies ausdrücklich erlaubt/geboten, etc...​​​


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> willste es dann wirklich darauf ankommen lassen?
> könnte eine sache für strafrecht sein. dies bezahlt dir dann keine rechtschutzversicherung.



Es ist zuerst einmal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Strafrechtlich relevant wird es laut TSG erst dann, wenn 3 Kriterien gemeinsam erfüllt sind:
Erhebliche, länger andauernde oder wiederholte Leiden..

Bedeutet:
Vom Staatsanwalt MUSS nachgewiesen werden, dass ein Tier durch Dein Tun nicht nur leidet, sondern das auch erheblich (also nicht nur "einfaches" leiden) und auch gleichzeitig länger andauernd oder wiederholt.. 

In diesem Sinne dürfte sowohl das zurücksetzen eines Fisches wie auch ein Töten unter die Rubrik "Ordnungswisdrigkeit" fallen, sofern Du nicht grundsätzlich absichtlich rein zum zurücksetzen angelst (was Dir aber auch bewiesen werden MUSS!!)..

In Deutschland MUSS der Staatsanwalt immer noch Deine Schuld BEWEISEN!, nicht Du Deine Unschlud (wenngleich das die Sache erleichtert).

Aber auch das ist wieder ein Punkt, mit dem sich Juristen auseinandersetzen müssten..


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Luku schrieb:


> @ernie
> 
> mal ne frage:
> 
> ...


 
Naja - Anwaltskosten hätte ich selber als Jurist nicht, da es wohl kaum eine so erhebliche Straftat ist, dass Anwaltszwang besteht, könnte ich mich problemlos selbst verteidigen, oder weil´s schicker ist, noch einen meiner als Anwalt bestellten Freunde/Kollegen bemühen - und Gerichtskosten entstehen im Strafrecht für mich nur, wenn ich auch verurteilt werde! 

;O)

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Laut Tierschutzgesetz darf ich keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden, oder Schäden zufügen.
> Und ein vernünftiger Grund ist in meinen Augen allein der Verzehr, oder in einigen Fällen die Hege. Auf keinen Fall aber der Spaß am Drill.
> 
> Wie das jeder Angler für sich auslegt sei dahingestellt, *rechtlich* sehe ich da aber in diesem Punkt eigentlich keine Zweideutigkeit.


 
Wenn ich aber auf Forellen angle, um diese zu verzehren, dann kann ich es in den meisten Gewässern nicht zu 100 % verhindern, dass vielleicht doch mal ein Hecht drangeht!

Also habe ich nicht "grundlos" geangelt - jedoch ist der tatsächliche Fang nie sicher vorhersagbar!!!

Ergo - MUSS dem Angler ein Entscheidungsspielraum verbleiben, um nach (!!!) dem Fang eine solche Entscheidung zu treffen, die dem Tierschutzgesetz gerecht wird!

Gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten habe ich auch hier speziell zum "C&R" Problem beim TierschG schonmal eingehender versucht zu beleuchten:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

...es steht und fällt mit der Einlassung und Argumentation des Anglers!

Nach wie vor meine Ansicht.

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Luku (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist zuerst einmal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Strafrechtlich relevant wird es laut TSG erst dann, wenn 3 Kriterien gemeinsam erfüllt sind:
> Erhebliche, länger andauernde oder wiederholte Leiden..
> 
> ...



ok.

dennoch wie du schon sagst..müssen die juristen sich mit rum prügeln.
kostet geld und nerven.

ok ernie..

es kostet auf jeden fall nerven...

ich denke aber ..wenn da wer nen schlechten tag hat und einen ans bein pinkeln möchte...

möchte mich da nun auch net zu weit reinhängen...hab den thread net ganz verfolgt und kenn mich mit der materie gerichte etc. auch net besonders aus.


----------



## Kretzer83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Also ich finde die Überschrift "Abknüppelpflicht" nicht ganz passend... das Gesetz hat auch was für sich. 

z.B. imaginäres Zitat: "Mir schmeckt übrigens kein Winter-Zander, besonders keiner der aus 30m hochgepumpt wurde und dem schon die Lunge aus dem Maul schaut |uhoh:|uhoh:"


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Jose
> 
> stimmt, das war ich.
> Aber ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es Schläue der Vereine ist, das Rücksetzbebot auszuhebeln,  sondern sogar gesagt, was ich Wochen vorher schon hier im AB dargelegt habe, dass es seit Sommer 2010 die rechtl. Handlungsmöglichkeit nun für Vereine gibt und manche Vereine nun schlau im Sinne von Aufgeklärtheit, Informiertheit und Wissen sind und somit schlau sind, dies nun erlaubtermaßen umzusetzen.




Ich hab Deine seienrzeit geäußerten Argmente als konstruierte Fallbeispiele mit der Bayerischen Fischereibehörde durchgekaspert. 

Die hatten auch Ausdrücke dafür. "Aufgeklärtheit", "informiert", "Wissen" und "schlau" war nicht dabei.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Überschrift "Abknüppelpflicht" nicht ganz passend... das Gesetz hat auch was für sich.
> 
> z.B. imaginäres Zitat: "Mir schmeckt übrigens kein Winter-Zander, besonders keiner der aus 30m hochgepumpt wurde und dem schon die Lunge aus dem Maul schaut |uhoh:|uhoh:"


 
...wenn Du einen Zander mit Lunge fängst, dann bekommst Du ohnehin vermutlich den Nobelpreis!

;O)

Spaß beiseite - ich denke es herrscht Einigkeit, dass keiner von uns einen schwer verletzten Fisch zurücksetzen würde, oder?

Aber einen gesunden Fisch, für den mir im Moment direkt nach dem Fang die Verwertungsabsicht fehlt, den DARF ich nach dem TierschG (als Bundesgesetz) nicht töten - also MUSS er zurück, wenn mir die Verwertungsabsicht / -möglichkeit fehlt, keine behördlich genehmigten = "rechtmäßigen" Hegepflichten entgegenstehen usw., weil die Tötung ohne "vernünftigen Grund" strafrechtlich erheblich wäre.

Ob nun das Bay. Landesgesetz ein "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des TierschG sein kann, oder ist, das WIRD wohl bald mal die Streitfrage sein, um die es gehen wird!

Dabei verweise ich aber auf die Einheit der Rechtsordnung und würde dabei bleiben wollen, dass ein unterrangiges Landesgesetz (auch aus Bayern) nicht wirksam im Gegensatz zum Gesetzeswortlaut und der Ratio eines Bundesgesetzes (TierschG) stehen kann! 

E.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab Deine seienrzeit geäußerten Argmente als konstruierte Fallbeispiele mit der Bayerischen Fischereibehörde durchgekaspert.
> 
> Die hatten auch Ausdrücke dafür. "Aufgeklärtheit", "informiert", "Wissen" und "schlau" war nicht dabei.



Na dann mal los!
Wer ist die "Bayerische Fischereibehörde" ?

Aber doch schon mal ein erstaunlicher Fortschritt, wenn der Threadersteller MOD + Redakteur, der zunächst mal der Meinung hier war, ich würde Geheimnisvolles und Nebulöses zur bayer. Gesetzgebung sagen, nun zugibt, dass ich doch Konkretes gesagt habe, auch wenn er es inhaltlich nicht glauben mag und deshalb "kaspert".


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Alleine der suggestiv gewählte Threadtitel hat Lustiges versprochen.

Und ich werde nicht enttäuscht:

Von Schweden bis über Köln nach Thüringen sprechen die Experten zur Bayer. Gesetzgebung und ihrer Umsetzungsmöglichkeit.
Sogar Kölner Staatsanwälte werden auf den Plan gerufen  ...

ach ja und dann gibt es ja als Trumpf noch die "Bayerische Fischereibehörde".

Der Thread hat aber durchaus noch Entwicklungspotential ... haltet euch ran Deutschland ...


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber auf Forellen angle, um diese zu verzehren, dann kann ich es in den meisten Gewässern nicht zu 100 % verhindern, dass vielleicht doch mal ein Hecht drangeht!
> 
> Also habe ich nicht "grundlos" geangelt - jedoch ist der tatsächliche Fang nie sicher vorhersagbar!!!
> 
> ...



Genau diese Argumentation ist ja das, was ich als Auslegungssache bezeichnete. Ich angle ja selbst nach dem Prinzip 'Fangen und Entscheiden'.

Es ging mir (und geht hier denke ich auch allgemein in dem Thema) allein darum, was das Gesetz, bzw. dessen Vertreter mir vorwerfen können. 

Erstmal spricht ja die Tatsache, dass ich auch einen unverwertbaren Karpfen fangen könnte, statt meiner gejagten Forelle, dafür, dass ich eigentlich garnicht angeln dürfte, bevor ich nicht zu 100% sicher sein kann, nur meine Forelle, oder aber garnichts zu fangen.
Und nicht dafür, dass ich es trotzdem probieren und alle gefangen Fische, die ich nicht verwerten kann damit ohne vernünftigen Grund 'quälen' darf.

Nach dem Motto_ 'Ich schieß dem einen durch die Eier, weil dahinter der Verbrecher saß'.
_
Daher ist (gesetzlich) für mich davon auszugehen, dass_ - vorrausgesetzt mich will jemand in die ******* reiten -_ ich den Kürzeren ziehe, weil meine Argumentation (ich wollte ja was ganz anderes fangen) Unsinn ist.
Es steht nämlich nirgendwo geschrieben, dass das Quälen ohne vernünftigen Grund *unter Umständen, oder aus Versehen* doch erlaubt sein kann, weil ungewollt ein Karpfen, statt die Forelle gebissen hat.


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Alleine der suggestiv gewählte Threadtitel hat Lustiges versprochen.
> 
> Und ich werde nicht enttäuscht:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du hast auch noch Entwicklungspotential!


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Alleine der suggestiv gewählte Threadtitel hat Lustiges versprochen.
> 
> Und ich werde nicht enttäuscht:
> 
> ...


 
Hm, irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dagegen wehren, dass Du zunehmend destruktiv & polemisch in Deinen Postings rüberkommst, anstatt konsruktiv mal wirklich inhaltlich etwas beizusteuern - ich kann mich auch irren, aber warum wirkt das auf mich so?

Ich hatte Dich eigentlich als ganz vernünftigen (wenn auch hitzköpfigen) Angelkollegen im Hinterkopf, der stets Dinge schrieb, die Hand und Fuß hatten.

LG aus Köln,

Ernie


----------



## NedRise (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Also einen kleinen Einwand hätte ich da doch, nur weil jemand nicht in Bayern wohnt heisst es ja nicht das er sich nicht über die dortige Gesetzgebung informieren könnte...

Ob Er es dann tun ist eine andere Geschichte, aber bei dem einem oder anderen geh ich mal davon aus.

Gruß.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie kann ich mich nicht dagegen wehren, dass Du zunehmend destruktiv & polemisch in Deinen Postings rüberkommst, anstatt konsruktiv mal wirklich inhaltlich etwas beizusteuern - ich kann mich auch irren, aber warum wirkt das auf mich so?
> 
> Ich hatte Dich eigentlich als ganz vernünftigen (wenn auch hitzköpfigen) Angelkollegen im Hinterkopf, der stets Dinge schrieb, die Hand und Fuß hatten.
> 
> ...



Richtig und falsch Ernie,

destruktiv und polemisch bin ich nicht;
aber amüsiert und tatsächlich belustigt, meine Worte sind klassische Stilmittel der Situation. Nenne es annähernd Ironie ... bitte aber noch nicht Zynismus ...

Deswegen bin ich auch vernünftig, vernünftig genug, um in diesem suggestiv geöffneten Thread nicht WIEDERHOLT und WIDERHOLT zu schreiben, WAS HAND UND FUSS hat, was aber immer negiert, verleugnet und dann doch lächerlich äh ich meinte "gekaspert (was das in Bayern wohl heißt, sage ich liebe nicht) gemacht wird.
Gegen destruktives Informationsuninteresse des MODS + Redakteurs ist kein bayerisches Kraut gewachsen, diese Kost bekommt ihm nicht und ich muss ihm ja keine Blähungen verschaffen.

Hoppala, wieder diese Art des Stilmittels ... (aber ein Redakteur und guter Journalist erkennt das ja auch nur als solches ...)

Aber sei ehrlich Ernie, was kam nun konkret hier zum bayer. Gesetz vom Rest Deutschlands und auch aus Schweden?
Dies läuft so ab, wie eben zu erwarten war.
Meins dazu aber habe ich zur Genüge in den letzten Wochen konkret "mit Hand und Fuss" gesagt ... und das sehr vernünftig und sachlich


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Und noch so viele 'Stilmittel der Situation' ändern nichts an der Tatsache, dass du destruktive Beiträge über dein Desinteresse verfasst, die hier nichts zu suchen haben!
Was spricht denn dagegen hier über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.?
Völlig egal ob es zum Punkt kommt, oder nicht!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Und noch so viele 'Stilmittel der Situation' ändern nichts an der Tatsache, dass du destruktive Beiträge über dein Desinteresse verfasst, die hier nichts zu suchen haben!
> Was spricht denn dagegen hier über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.?
> Völlig egal ob es zum Punkt kommt, oder nicht!


 
Hallo zusammen!

Also ich kann in den Beiträgen von Toni keinerlei Desinteresse feststellen.


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Wie sonst ist die 'Belustigung' zu erklären, die er durch unsere Beiträge erfährt?
Das Thema ist von Grund auf nämlich alles Andere als Lustig...nicht zuletzt weil es hier um Recht und Verordnung geht. Was drögeres muss erst erfunden werden!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Also ich muss beim manchen Beiträgen hier ja auch "schmunzeln" - viele glänzen geradezu vor gefährlichem Halbwissen.


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Das stimmt schon. 
Trotzdem sehe ich hier viel eher eine sinnvolle Diskussion darüber, wie die Gesetzesauslegung zu interpretieren ist.
Natürlich gibt es da gescheite und weniger gescheite Meinungen.
Mich interessiert es und ich sehe es als Sauerei hier über den Kamm alle Argumente, Fragen und Meinungen in den Dreck zu ziehen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Wie oft soll ich denn noch gegen Ignoranz den Sachverhalt erklären?
Und immer dieselben ... erstaunlich ... sie lesen es, negieren es, verhöhnen es, verleugnen es und plötzlich wollen sie wieder es auf's Neue speziell von mir hören ...

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier

Ich bin aber keins ...

und deswegen sehe ich gelassen den Film dieses Threads ...

wenn es dich interessiert erT, wirklich interessiert erT, dann habe ich ja dafür das Angebot gemacht, mich zu fragen ...
oder es gibt einen Thread, der ernsthaft das Thema angeht, dann kann ich ja gegebenenfalls einsteigen und mich in der Sache wiederholt WIEDERHOLEN


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Dann hilf mir doch bitte kurz auf die Sprünge.
Wann habe ich deinen scheinbar so wichtigen Beitreag 'gelesen, negiert, verhöhnt und verleugnet' ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Dann hilf mir doch bitte kurz auf die Sprünge.
> Wann habe ich deinen scheinbar so wichtigen Beitreag 'gelesen, negiert, verhöhnt und verleugnet' ?



Ich rede nicht von dir.


----------



## omnimc (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

gibt es jetzt keine Karpfen Angler mehr in Bayern?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



erT schrieb:


> Dann hilf mir doch bitte kurz auf die Sprünge.
> Wann habe ich deinen scheinbar so wichtigen Beitreag 'gelesen, negiert, verhöhnt und verleugnet' ?




Lass es.

Toni hat sich irgendwo mal mit nebulösen " Lösungsvorschlägen" argumentiert, mit denen man die Totschlagverordnung umgehen kann. Er sagt aber nicht " umgehen" sondern " interpretieren".

Er spricht von "Schläue" und " Wissen", schreibt immer wieder, dass er nun nix mehr dazu schreibt und tut es doch bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit. 
Jedoch nicht mit Argumenten untermauert, sondern nur mit Polemik und persönlichen Angriffen.

Das wollte ich mit diesem Threat nochmal klar rausarbeiten und Toni hat nicht enttäuscht.

Es kommt nix, nullkommanix, was Hand und Fuß hat.
Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz wird in diesem Passus schlicht verleugnet.

Die Entnahmepflicht ( und mir gefällt dabei Abknüppelpflicht wesentlich besser, denn nichts anderes ist es) ist ein Fakt und schwarz auf weiß nachzulesen.
Über die von Toni geäußerten "schlauen" Umgehungstaktiken lacht man sich selbst bei der Bayerischen Behörde schlapp.

Ganz Sonnenklare Aussage von dort:

"Man geht angeln um Fische zum essen zu fangen und jeder Fisch in Deutschland ist eßbar. Also ist jeder gefangene und nicht durch Maß, Art oder Zeit geschützte Fisch auch zu entnehmen". 

Ausnahmen können nur durch den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ( Achtung, damit ist in Bayern der Hegepflichtige gemeint) erlassen werden. Dazu ist ein mit der Fischereibehörde abgestimmter Hegeplan zu erstellen. 

" Hegerische Maßnahmen" nach denen z.B. nur Zander zwischen 60 und 61 cm aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen werden dürfen, werden natürlich nicht genehmigt. 


*Und damit auch das klar ist, dass hier ist ein persönlicher Threat von mir.*

Wir werden zu diesem Thema zu gegebener Zeit noch redaktionell berichten. 

Mindestens bis dahin kann der Bayerische Angler nur wählen zwischen einer Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz oder einer solchen wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Kommt darauf an, wer anzeigt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Wer ist die "bayerische Fischereibehörde" von der der "Redakteur" so aufgeklärt spricht?

Wer ist das?

Zeige mir bitte mal schnell den Passus, wo ich "interpretieren" sage, damit ich den Kontext des Wortes nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von dir.



...obwohl du *alle* ansprichst, die sich hier beteiligt haben.
Da finde ich, lassen sich deine Stilmittel schon ein bisschen feinfühliger nutzen, ohne gleich die Beiträge *aller* Beteiligten hier zu verspotten, nur weil du dich von ein oder zwei Leuten hier auf den Schlipps getreten, oder wie du sagst 'verkaspert' fühlst. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Alleine der suggestiv gewählte Threadtitel hat Lustiges versprochen.
> 
> Und ich werde nicht enttäuscht:
> 
> ...



Jaja, wir wissen es. Die Bayern sind die Weißesten in der Republik. :q


Davon ab, gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit der Abknüppelpflicht zu entgehen und das ist ein Hegeplan den jeder einzelne Verein selber erstellen muss. Habe ich doch so richtig verstanden. Wie viele Vereine haben einen Hegeplan erstellt? 
Also schreibt das Gesetz doch das Abknüppeln vor, es wurde lediglich eine Ausnahme geschaffen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lass es.
> 
> Toni hat sich irgendwo mal mit nebulösen " Lösungsvorschlägen" argumentiert, mit denen man die Totschlagverordnung umgehen kann. Er sagt aber nicht " umgehen" sondern " interpretieren".



Zeige mir mal bitte die Textstelle mit dem "interpretieren", damit ich den Kontext nachlesen kann.

Wird dir als Redakteur sicherlich leicht fallen, wenn du sagst, dass ich das sagte ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer ist die "bayerische Fischereibehörde" von der der "Redakteur" so aufgeklärt spricht?
> 
> Wer ist das?
> 
> Zeige mir bitte mal schnell den Passus, wo ich "interpretieren" sage, damit ich den Kontext des Wortes nachvollziehen kann.



Toni, ich schreib ganz langsam damit Du es verstehst:

Ich schreibe hier nicht als Redakteur und das ist auch kein Redaktionsthreat. 

Verstanden ?  Nein ? Macht nix.

Schreib doch einfach mal hieb- und stichfest, wieso die Abknüppelpflicht in Bayern nicht existiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

So Ralf, zeige mir nochmals als NICHTREDAKTEUR die Stelle, wo ich das mit dem "interpretieren" sagte! Ich möchte doch nur es im Kontext lesen ...
Denn die Fähigkeit dies zu könne, wenn du das so hier sagst, wird sich ja nicht auf die Rolle, die du gerade inne hast, alleine beziehen.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich halte die hier einschlägig diskutierten bayerischen Vorschriften insoweit ebenfalls für mit höherrangigem Recht nicht vereinbar und damit für rechtswidrig.

Letztlich wird man es bei einem Verstoß darauf ankommen lassen müssen, dies in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren der rechtlichen Überprüfung unterziehen zu lassen.

Der Praktiker wird aber zu recht besorgen, dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaften und die Gerichtsbarkeit dabei aber eher reichlich des Instrument der Einstellung bedienen wird, bevor in der Rechtsfrage an sich überhaupt eine rechtskräftige gerichtlich Entscheidung vorliegt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Mensch Kinder,

ich habe nun das 3te mail aus Bayern bekommen, das mich fragt, wer die "bayerische Fischereibehörde" denn ist!

Fragt doch bitte selbst Ralle24, so wie ich es tue, er wird es uns schon sagen!


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So Ralf, zeige mir nochmals als NICHTREDAKTEUR die Stelle, wo ich das mit dem "interpretieren" sagte! Ich möchte doch nur es im Kontext lesen ...



bitte sehr:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3224807&postcount=393


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Jose schrieb:


> bitte sehr:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3224807&postcount=393



Hier "interpretiere" ich doch nicht Gesetze, sondern hier prangere ich doch eben die "Interpretation" von anderen an!

Genau das Gegenteil eben von dem, was Ralle24 von mir hier sagte!


Zum schnellen Nachlesen:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ralf,
> 
> was juristisch haltbar ist oder nicht, dafür werden Leute bezahlt, die  das aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz überprüfen und das ist so geschehen =  unabhängige Rechtsgutachten.
> Dazu benötige ich also nicht die Interpretationen von Nichtjuristen hier im Board.



Also weiter, sagt mir bitte, wo ich das sagte, was Ralle24 mir zuspricht, damit ich es der Sache wegen im Kontext nachlesen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

So,

Schluss mit dem Abendfilm hier nun;

In der morgigen Fortsetzung hoffe ich die Aufklärung zu sehen,
wer die "bayerische Fischereibehörde" ist, die die bayerische Rechtsumsetzung, die inzwischen sehr sehr viele bayerische Vereine anwenden und sogar vom DAV Bayerns als rechtskonform deklariert ist (was ja für sich spricht in Bayern), in dieser Weise negiert,
und hoffe auf Aufklärung über die Textstelle, in der ich das Wort "interpretiere" im Sinne von "umgehe" benutze, damit ich den Kontext nachlesen kann.

Gute Nacht, hat Spass gemacht


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> hier prangere ich doch eben die "Interpretation" von anderen an!



völlig klar, bist so ein juristisch versierter, dass du ganz offen die bayrische abknüppelpflicht bestreitest, mit dem hinweis auf schlitzohrige hegepläne, mit denen ihr die abknüppelpflicht umgeht. 

_"Die Vereine, nicht nur meiner, sondern sehr viele (diese  Mustebeispiel ist von einem befreundeten Verein), setzen dies nun um,  weil es erlaubt und abgesichert ist. Das hat mit Wissenschaft nichts zu  tun, sondern ist rein formaljuristisch zu bewerten, es muss nur ein  (sogar "formloser" und nicht wissenschftl begründeter) Hegeplan des  Gewässerbewirtschafters vorliegen, da vertraue ich den Rechtsgutachten!"_

und weiter, O-Ton bayrischer freidenker:
"Dazu benötige ich also nicht die Interpretationen von Nichtjuristen hier im Board."

bayern ist / sind irgendwie anders...


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Jose hat noch ein Betthupferle draufgesetzt
Danke
gute Nacht, hat Spass gemacht


----------



## gründler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

In letzter zeit drängt sich einem auf das leute die im Amt stehen meinen sie sind Gott über Recht und Ordnung.

Immer mehr Vereine......... zerschlagen sich wegen leute die meinen sie sind Vereinsgott Firmensuperchef Big Boss....... und ihr Wort ist Gesetz,immer mehr Angler vs Angler,Mensch gegen Mensch.....etc.

Wer solche leute als Chefe Boss Vorsitzende ........hat brauch keine feinde mehr er hat nur so zu ticken wie der "Boss" das will wenn nicht kann er ja gehen,oder er wird runtergemoppt bis er geht.........

Das zieht sich durch alle Schichten in Europa,in der Bibel nennt man es Endzeit Offenbarung oder Amagedon,Volk gegen Volk Mensch gegen Mensch......

Schlechte Saat kommt nicht von aussen,Nein sie ist meist angeboren und tief verwurzelt sowie von der Mutterpflanze vererbt.
Da hilft auch kein reden und umstimmen testen probieren kreuzen mischen........ sondern nur gnadenlose Aussaat der schlechten Saatkörner um noch morgen ergiebig Ernten zu können.


Mein abschlusssatz zum thema findet ihr in meiner Signatur.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Rechtsgutachen zum selben Themenkomplex kommen durchaus auch zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen und sind nicht frei von ergebnisorientiertem Denken und Interessen des jeweiligen Auftraggebers!

Im Ergebnis entscheidet immer ein Gericht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Schluss mit dem Abendfilm hier nun;
> 
> ...



Ach Toni,

Dein Versuch vom Thema abzulenken belustigt. Forderungen mit Gegenforderungen zu begegnen ist auf dem Mangel an Argumenten oder Wissen zurückzuführen. 

Du schreibst bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, dass nur Du die Wahrheit kennst, die doch nur Deine Wahrheit ist. 

Etwas stichhaltiges kommt nicht dabei raus. Du drehst und windest Dich. Schreibst, Du hättest alles schon geschrieben, doch niemand weiß wo und was. Außer Dir, hoffentlich. 

Sprichst jedem, der Dir nicht huldigt (wer war das nochmal?) die fachliche Kompetenz ab. Auf klare Fragen reagierst Du stets ausweichend.

Nochmal die klare Anforderung an Dich, uns Deinen Standpunkt es gäbe kein(e) gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot, Entnahmepflicht, Abknüppelpflicht oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag, im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz, mit stichhaltigen Belegen zu erklären.

Wenn Du das nicht kannst -  was augenscheinlich der Fall ist - dann bitte ich Dich dass Du Dich künftig bei solchen Diskussionen zurückhältst. 

Dem geneigten Leser wird nicht entgangen sein, dass ich das Thema nur deswegen eröffnet habe, weil Du zum x-ten mal in einer völlig anderen Diskussion mit Andeutungen und Verunglimpfungen aufwartest. Man lese dazu auch das zweite posting hier in diesem Thema, welches ich aus einem anderen Threat hierher verschoben habe. 

Das Dir das Spass gemacht hat, weigere ich mich fast zu glauben. Denn das würde Dein Gehabe als Spam oder Trollerei entlarven. Sehr nahe daran ist es jedenfalls. 

Grad heute hab ich mich noch mit jemandem über den Ex-Boardi Rheophilius unterhalten. Er ist ja nun weg. Ist er ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Noch´n Nachtrag



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dennoch werde ich auf ernstgemeinte Nachfragen ehrlich Interessierter dies gerne wieder darlegen per PN oder in einem passenden Thread.




Hier wäre er dann, der passende Thread. Oder passt es (mal wieder) nicht?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Moinsen, da ich hin und wieder in Bayern, oder sagen wir besser Franken, die Rute Schwinge, interessiert mich das Thema.



Jose schrieb:


> war es nicht Toni, der von der schläue bayrischer vereine geschrieben hat, mit der das abknüppelgebot ausgehebelt wird?
> wenn nicht er, wer wars dann, Ralle, wurde jedenfalls mal so gepostet.



Zumindest die Möglichkeit ist den Vereinen mit der neuen Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz vom 1. Juli 2010 ja nun explizit gegeben. Wie von Anglero hier im Thread bereits im Gesamttext zitiert:

 ".....Zusätzlich ist jetzt in § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1
AVBayFiG bestimmt, dass über das Zurücksetzen
der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte
zu entscheiden hat. Das ist im
Regelfall der Pächter, in der Praxis vielfach
der Fischereiverein."

Man kann sich jetzt über so "formale Haarspaltereien" streiten, ob eine solche Regelung von einer "Bayerischen Fischereibehörde" oder vom "Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten" kommt, aber zumindest gibt selbiges Ministerium damit nach meinem Dafürhalten einem einschlägig interessierten Verein die Möglichkeit, dieses strittige "Abknüppelgebot" auszuhebeln.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hier geht es jetzt darum, dass mich ein Landesgesetz in Bayern anscheinend zwingt, einen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu töten und ich somit als Angler ohne Verwertungsabsicht bei diesem nun unmittelbar nach dem Fang konkreten Fisch keine Verwertungsabsicht habe, was letztlich einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz darstellt, wenn ich diesen Fisch nun töte!
> 
> Im Zweifel bricht Bundesrecht aber Landesrecht und mit einer auf das Tierschutzgesetz gestützten entsprechenden Argumentation dürfte keine Verurteilung erfolgen - wenn doch aufgrund der nur landesrechtlichen Vorschrift mal ein Verwaltungsakt oder eine "Sanktion" erfolgt, könnte man nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht dagegen unter Berufung auf das TierschG mit entsprechender Argumentation erfolgreich angehen!
> 
> Ernie




Unabhängig von aller Polemik in der vorangegangenen Diskussion,  diese Argumentation hier ist doch letztendlich des Pudels Kern. Bundesrecht und somit das Tierschutzgesetz steht über Landesrecht und damit dürfte es theoretisch unmöglich sein, juristisch erfolgreich gegen eine Person vorzugehen, welche einen Fisch, für den speziell keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht, zurücksetzt. 
Inwieweit wäre es den formal gesehen möglich, ein entsprechendes Verfahren anzustrengen und das Bayerische Landesgesetz dahingehend überprüfen zu lassen?


@Gründler

Du scheinst in letzter Zeit in einer recht prophetischen Grundstimmung zu sein, oder wie soll man dieses ganze Geschwurbel von der Johannesoffenbarung und der Endzeit letztendlich verstehen?


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> Du scheinst in letzter Zeit in einer recht prophetischen Grundstimmung zu sein, oder wie soll man dieses ganze Geschwurbel von der Johannesoffenbarung und der Endzeit letztendlich verstehen?


 
Es geht Berg ab überall das gleiche Bild,das gleiche geheule......,aber machen wir das beste raus,nur höre ich das schon seit Jahren aber troztdem wird sich weiter "gehauen" bezw.es ändert sich nix.

Ich verfolge nur das Weltgeschehen und interpretiere da hinein.

Zur Bibel kann man glauben muss man aber nicht,ich könnte auch sagen The NWO is coming,oder oder oder.Das Netz ist voll mit Theorien,ob sie eintreffen weiß ich nicht.

Aber bei dem Chaos Weltweit könnte evtl.was dran sein.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Gründler

Und wenn Du denkst es geht nicht mehr,
kommt irgendwo ein Lichtlein her.
Ein Lichtlein wie ein Stern so klar,
es wird Dir leuchten immer da.

:q

Der Thread ist ganz grosse Klasse, Polit-Thriller, Beziehungsdrama und Endzeit! 

Achja und manchmal auch was zum Thema...


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Licht???? Am ende des Anglertunnels????also so das Angler aller arten vom Laichdorschangler Fliegenfischer Stipper Carper Spinner......geschlossen zusammenhalten,das Verbände Vorstände.......... sich Deutschlandweit einig sind?????

Dieses in Deutschland Länderweit einheitliche Gesetze Regeln Zusammenhalt...etc.

Vorher hat die Bibel recht,die NWO ist Wahrheit und Geld ist nix mehr wert.

Obwohl ich ja hoffe das es doch irgendwann dazu kommt,aber glauben so richtig dran glauben fällt eher schwerr.

Weil wenn irgendwo ein paar was gutes wollen,kommt irgendwo ein blindes krankes Pferd daher und trampelt alles wieder nieder,und das schlimme ist die vermehren sich auch noch und verteilen ihre schlechten Gene weiter.

Einige nennen das auch Demokratie ^^

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grad heute hab ich mich noch mit jemandem über den Ex-Boardi Rheophilius unterhalten. Er ist ja nun weg. Ist er ?


 
Ach ja und ganz vergessen.

Wie darf man das verstehen lieber Ralle???
Wenn ich das glaube was ich denke........bin ich doppelt gespannt was da raus kommt.

Das ist hier für einige glaubig sehr von inter.


lg|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach ja und ganz vergessen.
> 
> Wie darf man das verstehen lieber Ralle???
> Wenn ich das glaube was ich denke........bin ich doppelt gespannt was da raus kommt.
> ...



Nee, nicht was Du denkst:q

Ich habe nur teilweise Parallelen in der Diktion und der Stoik festgestellt.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Moinsen, da ich hin und wieder in Bayern, oder sagen wir besser Franken, die Rute Schwinge, interessiert mich das Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es dürfte schwierig sein, da zum Erfolg zu kommen. Die Behörde wird auf die Verantwortung der Vereine/Hegepflichtigen verweisen, die mit Ihren Hegeplänen in der Verantwortung stehen. 

Und das wird noch lustig.

Denn, eine Entnahmepflicht kann durchaus aus hegerischen Gründen festgelegt werden auch ohne die Verwertung vorauszusetzen. Allerdings nur dann, wenn der Bestand einer Art eingedämmt werden muss. Die Hege alleine ist dann ein "vernünftiger Grund" nach dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Dummerweise verbietet sich dann logischerweise ein Besatz dieser Arten. Und da das eigentliche Ziel der Entnahmepflicht erklärtermaßen die Eindämmung des C&R zur Absicht hat, werden von dem Rücksetzverbot sicher die anglerisch interessanten Arten vorrangig betroffen sein. 


Wie schon gesagt, recherchieren und berichten wir später noch redaktionell zu diesem Thema. 
Dazu wäre es interessant, was seit diesem Jahr auf den bayerischen Erlaubniskarten steht. Sowohl bei Vereinsangehörigen, als auch insbesondere bei Gastanglern. 
Zur Recherche brauchen wir am liebsten eingescannte Erlaubnisscheine (Name kann geschwärzt/abgedeckt werden).
Wer da helfen will, schickt die bitte per Mail an mich, die Redaktion oder stellt die Scans hier ein.

Denn, selbst wenn Toni Recht hätte stellt sich doch die Frage welchen Sinn ein Gesetz hat, dass einen Passus enthält mit dem man es außer Kraft setzen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Selbst in Bayern lebend und angelnd kenne ich nicht einen Aufseher, der nicht selbst nach Lust und Laune zurücksetzen würde. Und solange das so ist, buche ich das Gesetz mal als bayrischen Gag ab, frei nach dem Motto "erstmal draufhauen und dann interessiert es eh keinen mehr". Scheint irgendwie ein Teil der bayrischen Lebensart zu sein...:q

Na gut, man weiß nie, welchem Paragraphenreiter man morgen am Wasser begegnet, aber einen solchen habe ich noch nicht kennen gelernt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Selbst in Bayern lebend und angelnd kenne ich nicht einen Aufseher, der nicht selbst nach Lust und Laune zurücksetzen würde. Und solange das so ist, buche ich das Gesetz mal als bayrischen Gag ab, frei nach dem Motto "erstmal draufhauen und dann interessiert es eh keinen mehr". Scheint irgendwie ein Teil der bayrischen Lebensart zu sein...:q
> 
> Na gut, man weiß nie, welchem Paragraphenreiter man morgen am Wasser begegnet, aber einen solchen habe ich noch nicht kennen gelernt.




Haargenau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. #6

Was scheren uns Gesetze, wir machen eh´was wir wollen. Ist nicht nur in Bayern so.
Problem dabei ist, dass es eine Schlinge ist, die sich immer weiter zuzieht.


----------



## antonio (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

es muß ja kein kontrolletti oder dergleichen sein.
ein freund einer entsprechenden organisation kann da reichen, wenn er ne anzeige macht.

antonio


----------



## Anglero (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Und da das eigentliche Ziel der Entnahmepflicht erklärtermaßen die Eindämmung des C&R zur Absicht hat...


 
Wo ist das "erklärt"?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sich hier im ländlichen fränkischen Raum kein Schwanz um so einen Firlefanz Gedanken macht...:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

ja, bis auch bei euch mal irgentein Petahansel auftaucht. Dann werden große Augen gemacht


----------



## ohneLizenz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

moin moin

=> nach langer 3schichten woche nun mal sehen was neues gibt und sehe  dieses erbaermliche trauerspiel durch ralle24
=> toni hat doch wirklich oft erklaert wie das mit dem gesetz ist und  diese gesagt und hat sogar ein praktisches beispiel gesagt
konkret von angler zu angler und fuer vereine
=> wenn du das ihm nicht glaubst heißt das doch nicht daß er es nicht  konkret gesagt hat
=> man hat mich mal hier im forum dumm genannt aber ich habe toni  schon verstanden das letzte mal mit dem gesetz und vestehe auch gut daß  toni hier jetzt so reagiert
=> muß denn alles immer neu erklaert werden weil moderator ralle24  nicht verstanden hat forumbenutzer ralle24 es nicht glaubt und  redaktion ralle24 es nicht gelesen hat => einer von euch drei wird es  doch mal auf die reihe bekommen daß er was konkret gesagt hat
=> ich verstehe toni daß er nicht auf ralle24 antwortet und es nicht wieder erklaeren will was er ja  schon oft hat und eben keiner glaubt

=> das vergleichen toni mit forumsmitglied reo ist unterste schublade    ganz ganz uebles boeses faul
=> ganz erbaermliches trauerspiel von den drei ralle24

=> toni nicht entmutigen laßen habe ich dir schon vor wochen bei dem  thema offen geschrieben
=> du toni bist einer der  hier immer wirklich konkrete tips gibt von  angler fuer angler
=> hoffentlich ist das auch so weiter
bitte

jetzt gehe ich in die federn


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@ohneLizenz,
war ja ein ganz ausgeschlafener beitrag.
träum süß


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wo ist das "erklärt"?




Bayerisches Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Referat R1. Mündliche Mitteilung.


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@ohneLizenz: Dein Beitrag hat insbesondere einen Haken. Das Thema wird immer aktuell bleiben, solange es keine höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung gibt. Dieses Forum wird in zunehmendem Maße auch von neuen Mitgliedern frequentiert, die sich u.U. genauso für das Thema und einen möglichen Lösungsansatz interessieren. Die viel zitierte (ach nee, das Zitat ist er ja bisher hier schuldig geblieben) Lösung, die Toni1962 zu kennen scheint, ist offensichtlich im Nirvana des Forums verschwunden, sonst hätte Sie wohl schon jmd wieder ausgegraben. Aus diesem Grund halte ich den hier dargelegten Zynismus (nichts anderes ist es, sorry Toni) für unangebracht. Die Nutzung der PN-Funktion sollte er nicht zur Aufklärung "Unwissender" nutzen, sondern vielleicht eher zum Ausfechten seines Kleinkrieges mit Ralle. Selbiger Tipp dann auch direkt an seine Adresse. Denn nur mal nebenbei - und ich behaupte, dass ich mich damit nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne: Eine solche gegenseitige Provokation hätte bei Nicht-Beteiligung eines Moderators schon lange eine Verwarnung für beide Seiten nach sich gezogen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@OhneLizens,
Tonis Beispiel mit den Forellen zeigt lediglich den typisch bayrischen Weg auf, wie ihr mit Schlitzohrigkeit versucht bestehende Gesetze zu umgehen.
Das Gesetz besteht deswegen dennoch.
Schlimmer noch: bei Anwendung dieses Weges wird die Rechtsunsicherheit noch größer.
Fändest Du es nicht auch besser, Gesetze zu haben, die diese Schlitzohrigkeit nicht brauchen?


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Und um anderen die ewige Suche zu ersparen - hier das passende Zitat (gibt ja nix ätzenderes als Crossposting in mehreren Threads...):



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das "aus der Hand rutschen" ist nicht mehr nötig!
> 
> Die bayer. Gesetzgebung ist so geschickt vorgegangen, dass das der Gewässerbewirtschafter für die Angler festlegen kann.
> Viele Verein setzen nun die gegebene Möglichkeit von C&D um.
> ...


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Und nur nebenbei: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist der Weg auch nicht, weil erstmal nicht allgemeingültig und dadurch eher weiter verunsichernd...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

und was ist, wenn in diesem Beispiel der Angler einen fetten Döbel statt ner Forelle fängt ?
Er muss ihn töten


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Naja, ich weissja nicht ob in diesem als Beispiel genannten Salmonidengewässer nicht auch Döbel, Rotaugen, Gründlinge etc. vorkommen - die man dann trotzdem laut bayrischem Gesetz alle abknüppeln müsste.

Es sei denn, der Verein hat dafür auch ne Regelung geschaffen..

Wie gesagt, es ist für mich schlicht nich einsehbar, was dieses Gesetz  eigentlich bezwecken soll, außer dass damit die Regierung die Veranwtortung und die Kosten komplett auf die Gewässerbewirtschafter abgewälzt hat, wenn mal durchsickert, dass solche "Hegemaßnahmen" auch wissenschaftlich begründet werden sollten und nicht nach Wunsch und Kassenlage vom Gewässerwart "erarbeitet" werden ...

Entweder man gesteht dem Angler zu, sich an das Bundestierschutzgesetz zu halten.

Dann MUSS er Fische auch nach Landesrecht zurücksetzen können düfen, wenn er sie nicht vernünftig verwerten kann.

Oder man verlangt von ihm, dass er sich an das Landesfischereigesetz hält. Und auch Fische tötet, die er nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann..

Und die jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter können da zwar eigene Regeln schaffen und das komplette Abknüppelgebot aus dem Gesetz abmildern, aber die Regeln müssen wie gesagt wegen der Höherrangigkeit des BTSG entsprechend konsistent sein.

Interessant wirds auch dann, wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter Fische vergisst zu schonen, die nach dem Bundesartenschutzgesetz geschont gehören..

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe Sinn und Zweck dieses Gesetzes nicht ansatzweise, da es nur Rechtsunsicherheit schafft....


----------



## Criss81 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Und um anderen die ewige Suche zu ersparen - hier das passende Zitat (gibt ja nix ätzenderes als Crossposting in mehreren Threads...):



Danke "Der-Graf" fürs suchen. 

Nur hat damit Toni ja nur aufgezeigt das es die Möglichkeit gibt das Abknüppelgesetz zu umgehen, ich denke es wird nicht jeder Verein einen Hegeplan zurecht legen. 

Es ist und bleibt damit eine Sonderlösung, das Abknüppelgesetzt besteht damit trotzdem, egal wie Toni es auslegt.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Zitat Toni
"Lass dich hier im AB nicht durch unsachgemäße *Darstellungen bezüglich* *Bayerns* verunsichern und setzt im Verein die seit Juni 2010 gültige Gesetzgebung um."

er fühlt sich fälschlicherweise als Bayer angegriffen


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

lasst doch einfach mal eure landsmännischen Befindlichkeiten beiseite und fragt euch, ob man solche Gesetze braucht !
Gesetze, die eben dazu zwingen mit Spitzfindigkeiten u. Schlitzohrigkeit aufzuwarten statt ruhigen Gewissens einfach zu angeln


----------



## Meinereiners (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Servus,

ich komme aus Bayern und habe vor 2 Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht.

Im Vorbereitungskurs habe ich gelernt, dass Angeln in Bayern (und ich glaube auch generell in Deutschland) nur zum Zwecke der Nehrungsgewinnung erlaubt ist.
Das Fangen eines Fisches und anschließendes Zurücksetzen ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz Tierquälerei, da dem Tier durchs Fangen/Drill/Entnahme/Abhaken/Zurücksetzen unnötiger Streß bzw. Schmerzen zugefügt wird (ohne vernünftigen Grund).

Heisst, wenn ein Fisch nicht durch Schonzeit bzw. -maß geschützt ist muss dieser waidgerecht getötet werden.

Heisst für uns Angler auch, dass wir, wenn wir nicht wissen was mit einem gefangenem Fisch anzustellen ist (Verwertung als Nahrung), gar nicht angeln dürfen.

Grundsätzlich setze auch ich Fische zurück, die ich nach dem Gesetz eigentlich töten müsste weil ichs entweder nicht auf diese Art abgesehen habe bzw. ich auch keinen 8 cm Barsch brauchen kann.

Die Frage, ob das Verfahren nach dem Gesetz widersinnig ist stellt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, da man für beide Seiten sehr gute Argumente finden kann (man weiss ja auch nicht, ob der kleine Barsch nach dem Zurücksetzen wirklich überlebt oder an dem Streß elendig zugrunde geht).

Solange kein Kläger da is werde ich weiter so verfahren, wie ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Also verwertbare und nicht geschütze Fische bei Bedarf mitnehmen und alle Anderen zurück ins Wasser.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Danke "Der-Graf" fürs suchen.
> 
> Nur hat damit Toni ja nur aufgezeigt das es die Möglichkeit gibt das Abknüppelgesetz zu umgehen, ich denke es wird nicht jeder Verein einen Hegeplan zurecht legen.
> 
> ...



Schon klar - siehe meine übrigen Postings...  Hab mir nur mal die Mühe gemacht, das Zitat zu suchen, von dem er hier die ganze Zeit spricht, das er aber nicht preisgeben wollte. (Meine Hoffnung, es zu finden, war bei mehreren Tausend Beiträgen seinerseits ja doch eher gering^^) Über den Inhalt braucht man im Sinne der Allgemeingültigkeit sicherlich nicht diskutieren, da hast du selbstverständlich recht!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Bayern -Urlaubsland

Ich stelle mir vor , ich fahre im Urlaub nach Bayern.
Wie erfahre ich, an welche Gewässern Tonis Argumentation gilt |kopfkrat, muss ich vorher Toni anrufen?, (Sorry, du hast dir vermutlich viel Arbeit gemacht , mit der Erarbeitung der Auslegung)
Im Gesetz steht nunmal was anderes

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> Im Vorbereitungskurs habe ich gelernt, dass Angeln in Bayern (und ich glaube auch generell in Deutschland) nur zum Zwecke der Nehrungsgewinnung erlaubt ist.


Das ist schlicht so falsch.

Sogar die ersten VDSF-Landesverbände (NRW, weitere) stellen sich gegen diesen vom VDSF-Bund verbreiteten Unfug.

Der DAV sowieso.

Und auch die ersten Gesetzgeber haben das begriffen und entsprechend anglerfreundlichere Regelungen zum zurücksetzen von Fischen mit ins Gesetz aufgenommen (was schon zeigt, dass das rechtlich in Deutschland möglich ist und die Byaern daher falsch liegen mit der Ansicht, dass man nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln dürfe und keine Fische zurücksetzen) - und irgendwann einmal in ferner Zukunft werdens vielleicht auch bayrische Gesetzgeber begreifen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Meinereiners schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich komme aus Bayern und habe vor 2 Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Criss81 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Und um anderen die ewige Suche zu ersparen - hier das passende Zitat (gibt ja nix ätzenderes als Crossposting in mehreren Threads...):





Der-Graf schrieb:


> Schon klar - siehe meine übrigen Postings...  Hab mir nur mal die Mühe gemacht, das Zitat zu suchen, von dem er hier die ganze Zeit spricht, das er aber nicht preisgeben wollte. (Meine Hoffnung, es zu finden, war bei mehreren Tausend Beiträgen seinerseits ja doch eher gering^^) Über den Inhalt braucht man im Sinne der Allgemeingültigkeit sicherlich nicht diskutieren, da hast du selbstverständlich recht!



Hey,

war garnicht auf dich bezogen . Wollte das nur nochmal rausstellen. Einige lesen hier anscheinend nicht richtig. Ein Fakt ist, es gibt ein "Abknüppelgesetz", fakt ist ja man kann es umgehen, aber und das wurde ja auch schon gezeigt wird es dann wahrscheinlich für einige "Edelfische" (diesen Begriff hab ich nun extra gewählt) gemacht, aber der Rest Döbel, Rotaugen etc. muss laut Gesetz abgeschlagen werden. 

Mir persönlich ist es eh egal, ich mach es mir wie es mir gefällt. Obwohl ich mir der ggf. gesetzlichen Konsequenzen bewusst bin, aber damit kann ich Leben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

ja Chriss, das machen ja fast alle
deshalb brauchen wir ja solche Gesetze nicht. 
Zumal das Rückwurfverbot klar gegen Bundesrecht verstößt.
Im Falle eines Falles kommt jeder da erst mal in die Mühlen der Justiz, auch wenn er gewinnt.
Mit dieser Gesetzgebung ist jeder Angler in Bayern zu jeder Zeit von jedem Körnerfresser angreifbar.
Zum Glück scheint Peta das schöne Bayern noch nicht entdeckt zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Schon klar - siehe meine übrigen Postings...  Hab mir nur mal die Mühe gemacht, das Zitat zu suchen, von dem er hier die ganze Zeit spricht, das er aber nicht preisgeben wollte. (Meine Hoffnung, es zu finden, war bei mehreren Tausend Beiträgen seinerseits ja doch eher gering^^) Über den Inhalt braucht man im Sinne der Allgemeingültigkeit sicherlich nicht diskutieren, da hast du selbstverständlich recht!



Danke für die Mühe, Tonis Beispiel auszugraben.

Genau dieses Beispiel wird vom Ministerium als unzulässige Umgehung gewertet.
So einfach wie Toni es uns Glauben machen will, ist es eben nicht.

Ich habe eben mit dem zuständigen Referatsleiter telefoniert, es war sehr aufschlußreich und bestätigt meine Meinung.

*
Zitat Toni:*

_"*  Fangbeschränkung und Entnahmeregelungen* Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
Davon maximal 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm Länge pro Jahr.
Maßgabe  nach § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG: *Zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels und unter  Beachtung des Tierschutzsrechts dürfen alle Forellenarten zurück gesetzt  werden.* Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen."_


Das ist ganz klar unwirksam. Es gibt eine Fangbeschränkung von 2 Salmoniden täglich. Dann sind die beiden ersten gefangenen Salmoniden zu entnehmen und dann das angeln einzustellen. Weiterfischen darf man ggfs. auf andere Arten, aber dann muss die Fangmethode so gewählt werden, dass ein Fang weiterer Salmoniden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeschlossen ist. Alle nicht besonders geschützten Fische *müssen *entnommen werden. Auch das 5cm große Rotauge oder der fingerlange Döbel. 

Um nicht besonders geschützte Fische zurücksetzen zu dürfen müssen vom Hegepflichtigen drei Bedingungen erfüllt werden. Dazu später aus der Feder des Referatleiters später mehr. 

Um die ganze Sache endgültig zu klären bekomme ich vom zuständigen Referatsleiter des Ministeriums eine schriftliche Stellungnahme, sowie einen von mir erstellten Fragenkatalog beantwortet, in dem auch dieses Beispiel stehen wird.

Das ganze wird dann im Forum Angelpolitik veröffentlicht. 
Abschließend noch mal die glasklare Aussage des Referatsleiters, dass das Ziel des § 11 die Unterbindung von C&R ist.


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja Chriss, das machen ja fast alle
> deshalb brauchen wir ja solche Gesetze nicht.
> Zumal das Rückwurfverbot klar gegen Bundesrecht verstößt.
> Im Falle eines Falles kommt jeder da erst mal in die Mühlen der Justiz, auch wenn er gewinnt.
> ...




Naja, alles relativ - es gibt ja anscheinend keinen Präzedenzfall, wo wirklich mal ein Angler vor Gericht zur Verantwortung gezogen wurde, weil er einen Fisch wieder freigelassen hat. Und ich rede hier nicht von Fällen, wo vor der Zurücksetzen noch 20 Fotos mit verschiedenen Belichtungszeiten, etc. gemacht wurden und der Fisch dafür 10min. an Land war, sondern vom normalen, schonenden Zurücksetzen nach dem Hakenlösen und evtl. einem Schnappschuss.

Wenn man die StPO (Strafprozessordnung) kennt, dann können einem auch Zweifel kommen, ob es einen solchen Präzedenzfall überhaupt jemals geben wird. Denn wie schon öfters gesagt wurde: Solange der Angler nicht selber zugibt, dass er die Fische "sowieso immer und ohne Ausnahme" zurücksetzt, kann ihm eigentlich nichts passieren, weil er auf argumentativem Wege aus der Nummer raus kommt. Jeder soll zu Catch&Release gerne stehen, wie er möchte (bitte nicht auch noch diese Diskussion hier im Thread), aber aus juristischer Sicht sollte man sich eine zu strikte Haltung Pro C&R besser nicht auf die Fahne schreiben. Besser funktionieren da Überlegungen, wie: 

- Ich gehe Angeln, um Fisch zu fangen und der Verarbeitung in der Küche zum Zwecke der Nahrungsaufnahme zuzuführen. (Diese nach AUßEN hin präsentierte Überzeugung sollte grds. immer beim Auswerfen der Angel vorhanden sein...)

- Sollte dann ein Fisch am Haken hängen, den man aber eigentlich (nach AUßEN erst jetzt, nach INNEN evtl. grundsätzlich) nicht verwerten möchte, kann der Verwertungswille auch im Nachhinein wegfallen, was juristisch eigentlich nicht angreifbar sein sollte.

- Dazu reicht ein bisschen Überlegung und ein Grund, den man aber in der Lage sein sollte, anzuführen: "Wels/Karpfen/Hecht schmeckt mir (z.B. in der Größe) nicht, weshalb ich den Fisch wegschmeißen würde, sollte ich ihn trotzdem töten müssen".

- Eine Tötung trotz der obrigen Überlegung wäre ein Verstoß gegen Bundesgesetz, wie ja schon öfter erwähnt.

Mit dieser Argumentation, um auf den Anfang meines Beitrags zurück zu kommen, dürfte es der Staatsanwaltschaft schwer fallen, ein Verfahren gegen einen Angler zu eröffnen, weil dies laut StPO nur dann geschehen darf, wenn mit einer Verurteilung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu rechnen ist. Und genau das darf in diesem Sachverhalt sicherlich angezweifelt werden.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

http://www.rp-online.de/niederrhein...iesenfang-keine-Tierquaelerei_aid_942646.html

|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Wie ich sagte - vor Gericht "gezerrt" wurden diese Angler nicht. Hatte den Fall beim Verfassen meines Beitrags auch noch im Hinterkopf, wusste nur nicht, wo ich den Link finde. Danke für's raussuchen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Verfahren ja nicht umsonst eingestellt und kein Gerichtsverfahren eröffnet. Überlegung u.a. s.o.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Machen und nicht quatschen!
> Wenn nicht soviele selbsternannte C&R ler ständig zur eigenen Beweihräucherung sich selbst fotografierend und alle anderen belehrend herum getönt hätten, gäb es viele dieser Themen und Gesetzesinitiativen nicht. Wer seine verwertbaren Fische auch noch vor der Fotolinse quälen muß und damit selbst die Beweismittel schafft, hat selbst schuld!
> Die Vernunft muß mal wieder Einzug halten. Das bedeutet nicht alles abschlagen! Wenn ich sehe, was wir mittlerweile an Nachwuchsanglern produzieren. Oh Gott, die wollen alle nur noch gesponsorte Teammitglieder mit Homepage voller (natürlich) releaster Fische werden. Mein Traum als Jungangler war es, mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fürs Essen mit nach Haus zu bringen.
> -Off topic Ende-
> Tut mir leid - aber das mußte mal raus.


*
Für mich das beste Posting zu diesem Thema hier!*
Eingebrockt haben uns diese, für jeden Angler extrem einschränkende Gesetzgebung, die im Posting benannten "missionierenden" Catch & Releaser.
Diese sollten sich meiner Meinung nach, allesamt ein anderes Hobby suchen, anstatt sich über Fangfotos versuchen zu profilieren und daran, zu allem Unheil, ihre Umwelt teilhaben zu lassen.
Auch hier im Board gibt es leider genug von dieser Sorte!

Taxidermist


----------



## Säp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Gibts denn wirklich so Idioten die auf abschlagen jedem maßigen Fisches bestehen? Hatte noch nie Probleme beim zurücksetzen mit Aufsehern oder ähnlichen Personen, sogar 2 zotteligen Ökotussis konnte ich das nach zugegebe längerer Zeit mal beibringen, inwiefern das jetzt gesetzlich verankert ist hat mich auch noch nie interessiert, in 100ten Videos wirds doch auch gemacht, werden die dann alle verklagt oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

ja stimmt, in NRW gibt es aber kein Abknüppelgesetz.
Ansosten stimme ich Deinen Ausführung was C&R oder C&D angeht vollkommen zu
was ich meinte war ja, dass der Angler in Bayern entweder gegen Landes- oder Bundesrecht verstößt. Auch wenn der Staatsanwalt das Verfahren einstellt hat der betroffene bis dahin ne Menge Ärger.

Ich esse übrigens gerne Fisch, nur nicht jeden


----------



## Tomasz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Machen und nicht quatschen!
> Wenn nicht soviele selbsternannte C&R ler ständig zur eigenen Beweihräucherung sich selbst fotografierend und alle anderen belehrend herum getönt hätten, gäb es viele dieser Themen und Gesetzesinitiativen nicht. Wer seine verwertbaren Fische auch noch vor der Fotolinse quälen muß und damit selbst die Beweismittel schafft, hat selbst schuld!
> Die Vernunft muß mal wieder Einzug halten. Das bedeutet nicht alles abschlagen! Wenn ich sehe, was wir mittlerweile an Nachwuchsanglern produzieren. Oh Gott, die wollen alle nur noch gesponsorte Teammitglieder mit Homepage voller (natürlich) releaster Fische werden. Mein Traum als Jungangler war es, mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fürs Essen mit nach Haus zu bringen.
> -Off topic Ende-
> Tut mir leid - aber das mußte mal raus.



#6#6#6#6.

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@De-Graf
Gründler hat Aktenweise A4 über C&R Setzkescher..........und gründler hat Links von fast allen fällen gegen C&R Setzkescher.......seit anfang der 90er sammel ich.

Mit diesen ganzen Sachen hat gründler sogar schon erreicht das gewisse Sätze aus Erlaubnisscheinen verschwinden und damit gewissen Betonköpfen das Gehirn gewaschen,und das falsche im Kopp mit Kalgon behandelt und ausgetauscht.

Und er hilft gern weiter wo er kann.....solange man freundlich ist versteht sich ^^


lg|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Taxi,
da ist auch was dran !


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Gegenfrage warum gibt es diese Angler die C&R überall leben präsentieren.....fotos zeigen filme machen.....???

Liegt es daran das uns das von überall vorgelebt wird,das es im Angelurlaub in etlichen Ländern Pflicht ist....daran das es uns die Angelmedien Weltweit vorleben......uns sagen zeigen..........das es überall Sport ist ausser in De.das es überall hohen Stellenwert hat ausser in De.


Oder gibt es diese Angler nur weil wir Deutsche sind,und in einer Bananenrepublik leben und alle anderen haben unrecht????

Nicht einfach so Antifa auffahren,sondern hinterfragen warum das so ist.

|wavey:lg


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eingebrockt haben uns diese, für jeden Angler extrem einschränkende Gesetzgebung, die im Posting benannten "missionierenden" Catch & Releaser.
> Taxidermist



Hi,
ich sehe das ganz anders :q

Angler die auf Teufel komm raus alles abschlagen müssen was ihnen an den Haken kommt und auch noch gefangenen Fisch verkaufen haben in der Bevölkerung den Ruf Schuld am Rückgang der Fische zu sein.
Da sind die C&R schon anders angesehen 
Deren Fische dürfen wieder schwimmen und für Nachwuchs sorgen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## daoxxnsepp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@ Udo.... Ja was ist das denn für eine Aussage?

Da muss ich der Aussage von Taxidermist zu 100% zustimmen!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sehe das ganz anders :q
> 
> Angler die auf Teufel komm raus alles abschlagen müssen was ihnen an den Haken kommt und auch noch gefangenen Fisch verkaufen haben in der Bevölkerung den Ruf Schuld am Rückgang der Fische zu sein.
> ...



Die Schuld bei C&Rlern oder "Abknüpplern" zu suchen ist m.M.n. der falsche Ansatz. Als Beleg hierfür sei angeführt, dass es restriktive Gesetze schon länger gibt, als das flächenmäßige proklamieren von C&R. 

Eingebrockt haben "uns" das die Angler, die der Auffassung gefolgt sind, "Ich mache das so wie ich es für richtig halte - mir wurscht was da für Gesetze gemacht werden, man soll mir erstmal was beweisen". Und so alles was von "oben" kam, brav geschluckt haben. 

Diese Position ist durchaus verständlich weil sie absolut bequem ist. Aber man darf dann nicht mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und sagen die wären Schuld, Nein... man ist schon selber auch mit Schuld. 
Ich übrigens genauso, wie wohl viele andere hier auch.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Diese Aussage hörst du sehr sehr oft im Ausland,Deutsche Gewässer sind nur fast alle leer weil sie ja alles totkloppen müssen.

Das zieht Udo sich nicht aus der Nase das ist überall öfter zu hören.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Diese Aussage hörst du sehr sehr oft im Ausland,Deutsche Gewässer sind nur fast alle leer weil sie ja alles totkloppen müssen.
> 
> Das zieht Udo sich nicht aus der Nase das ist überall öfter zu hören.
> 
> lg|wavey:



Hi,
genau so sieht es aus , hier in NL schüttelt man über deutsche Gesetze und auch über die Angler nur den Kopf .
Ein Niederländer kann einfach nicht verstehen das man einen Fisch töten muss wenn man ihn gefangen hat , so etwas ist einfach unbegreiflich.
"Deutsche" beschweren sich das ihre Gewässer leer gefischt sind und sie töten trotzdem jeden gefangenen Fisch |kopfkrat
Na ja , ich bin echt froh dieses Blödsinn nicht mitmachen zu müssen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tomasz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Gegenfrage warum gibt es diese Angler die C&R überall leben präsentieren.....fotos zeigen filme machen.....???
> 
> Liegt es daran das uns das von überall vorgelebt wird,*das es im Angelurlaub in etlichen Ländern Pflicht ist...*
> 
> Nicht einfach so Antifa auffahren...



Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt nicht die eine Pflicht, wenn es sie denn geben sollte, in die andere Pflicht umgewandelt wird.  Das wäre unter dem Aspekt der Liberalisierung des Angelrechts mehr als kontraproduktiv|bigeyes.
Dann doch lieber Antifa:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Na ja , ich bin echt froh dieses Blödsinn nicht mitmachen zu müssen.

Moin Udo!
Ich glaube nicht das alle Angler diesen Blödsinn mitmachen,der größte Teil setzen Fische zurück wenn Sie diese nicht verwerten wollen,Gesetz hin oder her.

http://rheophil.blog.de/2010/10/25/entnehmen-zuruecksetzen-9787520/


----------



## Boiliewerfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

...nicht nur in den Niederlanden..

gerade die USA und Kanadastaaten praktizieren da C&R  seit Jahrzehnten und haben nach ´eigenen´ Aussagen Erfolg.

Wie es wirklich richtig ist, sehen wir wohl erst in vielen Jahren.

Dürfen Vegetarier Angeln ?  :q

Über Gesetze hinwegsehen stehe ich auch überhaupt nicht und hatte deswegen schon lange Diskussionen mit Pächtern und Gewässerwarten in Deutschland.  

Fakt ist, da ich mich nicht über hiesige Gesetze stellen werde,  werde ich Deutsche Seen halt nicht beangeln ..

In Deutschland haben viele Foren und Vereine Angst vor der C&R Diskussion, da ja die Tierschützer nur auf Angriffsfläche hoffen.
Ich würde niemals meine Absicht des releasen Geheimhalten, um irgendwo Angeln zu dürfen.

viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sehe das ganz anders :q
> 
> Angler die auf Teufel komm raus alles abschlagen müssen was ihnen an den Haken kommt und auch noch gefangenen Fisch verkaufen haben in der Bevölkerung den Ruf Schuld am Rückgang der Fische zu sein.
> ...



Sorry Udo, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach großer Käse.
Unabhängig davon, daß wirklich kaum jemand alles abschlägt, was ihm an den Haken kommt bzw. gefangenen Fisch verkauft, von den paar Kollegen der Weißfischfrikadellenfraktion mal abgesehen(und die tun wahrscheinlich damit indirekt mehr für die Hege als viele andere), haben Angler in der "Bevökerung" garantiert keinen Ruf, Schuld an irgendwas zu sein, maximal den Ruf, etwas eigenbrödlerische Sonderlinge zu sein, die gerne Fisch verspeisen. 
Aber mit Sicherheit stößt du bei größten Teilen der Bevölkerung auf völliges Unverständnis, wenn du C&R als eigentlichen Zweck der Fischwaid propagieren möchtest. Zumindest bei der "Landbevölkerung" wirst du da schon fast als naturfremder, dekadenter Perverser angesehen. 
Ganz ähnlich sieht es sicherlich auch ein Großteil der kernigen und naturverbundenen Bayern, um mal einen Stereotypen zu bemühen, aber mit Sicherheit schwillt dem dort zu verortenden, einschlägig informiertem Legislativmitglied der Kamm angesichts einiger "HardcoreC&rPropagandisten", die ähnlich wie hier bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit mit ihrem Geseier aufwarten.




Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> genau so sieht es aus , hier in NL schüttelt man über deutsche Gesetze und auch über die Angler nur den Kopf .
> 
> "Deutsche" beschweren sich das ihre Gewässer leer gefischt sind und sie töten trotzdem jeden gefangenen Fisch |kopfkrat
> ...



Siehe oben, niemand tötet jeden gefangenen Fisch und beschwert sich dann auch noch über leergefischte Gewässer. Der hiesige Angler fischt genau so verständig und verantwortungsbewußt wie der Holländer und entscheidet sich dann und wann für den Fischverzehr. Darüber hinaus haben wir sogar, im Vergleich zu Holland, die wesentlich besseren Hechtreviere.
Auf jeden Fall kann man deine ziemlich plakative Darstellung des gesetzlich sanktionierten, "deutschen Fischgenozid" so nicht stehen lassen.
Und ob der Holländer angesichts unserer Gesetze den Kopf schüttelt, ist den meisten Bayern sicherlich völlig egal, die schütteln über den Holländer nur den Kopf, wenn er mal wieder mit dem Wohnwagen die Landstraße blockiert oder in Sandalen in's Hochgebirge getappt ist und vielleicht Jahrtausende später als Gletschermumie auftaucht.:q
In diesem Sinne, nichts für ungut.
Gruß|wavey:




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe, Tonis Beispiel auszugraben.
> 
> Genau dieses Beispiel wird vom Ministerium als unzulässige Umgehung gewertet.
> So einfach wie Toni es uns Glauben machen will, ist es eben nicht.
> ...



Das ist doch mal 'ne konkrete Ansage zur Sache, darf man gespannt sein, wie das Ministerium den umstrittenen Paragraphen in der Ausführungsverordnung gedeutet wissen will.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Sten:

Zur Landbevölkerrung,hier im Norden (bis auf nen paar ausnahmen) ist es genau anders rum,aufn Land Setzi kein Problem,Zurücksetzen kein Problem.....usw.selbst im Naturschutzgebieten wird hier nicht alles verbaut etc.

Kommen wir nun nähe nächste große Stadt und deren Angelvereine Gewässer und Regeln,werden die Gesetze aufeinmal extrem härter.

Kann ich also nicht unterschreiben das die Ländliche gegend probleme mit Wettkämpfen Hältern C&R C&S....hat,sonst gäbe es nicht soviele Veranstaltungen im Ländlichen raum.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Hilde (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, daß wirklich kaum jemand alles abschlägt, was ihm an den Haken kommt bzw. gefangenen Fisch verkauft, von den paar Kollegen der Weißfischfrikadellenfraktion mal abgesehen(und die tun wahrscheinlich damit indirekt mehr für die Hege als viele andere),


Da habe ich leider ganz andere Erfahrungen und wenn man beispielsweise nach Norwegen blickt, wo seit 2006 eine Ausfuhrbegrenzung von 15 kg Filet Meeresfische gilt, scheint es auch andernorts nicht so selten vorzukommen. 




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Siehe oben, niemand tötet jeden gefangenen Fisch und beschwert sich dann auch noch über leergefischte Gewässer.


Da fällt mir doch spontan der Schwabe ein, der sich einst bei mir an einem unserer badischen Badeseen in breitem Schwäbisch über die vielen Leute beklagte, geflissentlich übersehend, dass die meisten Auto-Kennzeichen aus LB, HN, PF und S waren.

Back to topic.


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, daß wirklich kaum jemand alles abschlägt, was ihm an den Haken kommt bzw. gefangenen Fisch verkauft, von den paar Kollegen der Weißfischfrikadellenfraktion mal abgesehen



Hi,
was meinst du denn warum der größte Teil der "Deutschen" angelt ?
Weil sie ihren Fisch essen möchten und aus keinem anderem Grund.
Aber das wird kaum jemand zugeben , man könnte dann ja Schuld daran sein das die Flüße und Seen bald komplett leergefischt sind.
In Biologie war Angeln gerade ein Thema in der 6. Klasse meiner Nichte , da waren ausnahmslos alle Kids der Meinung das Angler die gefangenen Fische wieder schwimmen lassen sollten #6
Die meisten Deutschen die hier in NL auf Zander angeln nehmen auch ihre 2 Zander mit , ganz selten mal das alles zurück gesetzt wird.
Aber so ist der Deutsche nun mal , ich hab für meinen Vispas bezahlt , dann will ich auch Fisch dafür mitnehmen .

Damit ich nicht gesteinigt werde , es sind nicht alle deutschen Angler so , es gibt tatsächlich welche die selbst ihre Zander zurück setzen  :m

Gruß Udo


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sehe das ganz anders :q
> 
> Angler die auf Teufel komm raus alles abschlagen müssen was ihnen an den Haken kommt und auch noch gefangenen Fisch verkaufen haben in der Bevölkerung den Ruf Schuld am Rückgang der Fische zu sein.
> ...



Ich schrieb zuvor, dass uns "missionierende" Catch&Releaser"
diese Gesetzessuppe eingebrockt haben.
Damit waren halt die gemeint, welche gebetsmühlenartig, ihre
in meinen Augen merkwürdige Ansicht der Angelei, anderen aufs Auge zu drücken versuchen!
Und dies in der Vergangenheit so eindringlich, dass sich auch der Gesetzgeber berufen fühlte, dem Wunsch C&R zu unterbinden seines Wahlviehs nach zu kommen und mit entsprechender Gesetzgebung dafür zu sorgen, dass der Normalangler in eine solche Situation gebracht wurde (wie in Bayern), die ihn nun dazu zwingt abzuschlagen. Womit ja eigentlich das Gegenteil erreicht wurde, als eben all die lieben Fischleins, nach Fototermin wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen.
Dies galt wohl dem Wahlvieh als so absurd und pervers, dass fast zwangsläufig (vom Gesetzgeber) reagiert werden musste.

Danke dafür, dir und deinesgleichen!

Taxidermist

P.S.: Lieber Udo, ich meine von dir mal gelesen zu haben, dass du gar keinen deutschen Angelschein besitzt, also demzufolge gar nicht in Deutschland angeln darfst, da wundert es mich nicht, dass du dauernd das "gelobte Land Holland", als perfektes Fischparadies hinstellst. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls dort, alles Releaserglück dieser Erde!


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> was meinst du denn warum der größte Teil der "Deutschen" angelt ?
> Weil sie ihren Fisch essen möchten und aus keinem anderem Grund.
> Aber das wird kaum jemand zugeben , man könnte dann ja Schuld daran sein das die Flüße und Seen bald komplett leergefischt sind.


Warum sollte man denn nicht zugeben wollen, seinen Fisch auch essen zu wollen?
Ist das vielleicht jetzt moralisch verwerflich?
Und glaubst du den Quatsch eigentlich selber, ich meine den, von den leergefischten Gewässern?
Also ich nehme des öfteren befreundete Angler mit an mein Hausgewässer.Dies ist ein großer Baggersee mit sehr hohem Befischungsdruck.
Da ist es trotzdem für jeden Trottel möglich, am Tag seine drei Hechte zu fangen und wenn es denn sein muss, diese auch abzuschlagen.
Und zwar nicht nur die Küchenhechte, die bei uns alle fünf Ufermeter stehen, sondern auch hochkapitale, wie vor zwei Jahren ein 1,40 Exemplar, welcher von dem Fänger mitsamt seinen 10 Arbeitskollegen verspeist wurde!

So von mir jedenfalls genug Off Topic, aber dass musste leider sein.
Ich hoffe, dass man demnächst hier etwas von diesem  bayrischen Referenten
zu lesen bekommt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies ist ein großer Baggersee mit sehr hohem Befischungsdruck.
> Da ist es trotzdem für jeden Trottel möglich, am Tag seine drei Hechte zu fangen und wenn es denn sein muss, diese auch abzuschlagen.
> Taxidermist



Hi,
ja , solche Gewässer die dann immer und immer wieder neu besetzt werden weil ja jeder "Trottel" seine  Hechte fängt und auch entnimmt 
Da sieht es an Gewässern die nicht ständig besetzt werden schon ganz anders aus.
Schon seltsam , die meisten Angler die hier nach Holland zum angeln kommen beschweren sich darüber das man in Deutschland kaum noch Fische fangen kann , aber die haben sicher nicht das Glück einen Baggersee zu beangeln in dem immer wieder neu besetzt wird.:q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Nabend,

Bin zwar nicht der direkt angesprochene , aber...


> Und glaubst du den Quatsch eigentlich selber, ich meine den, von den leergefischten Gewässern?


Nicht glauben , sondern wissen , da selbst erlebt. 
Wobei ich in den Fällen davon spreche das sog. Edelfische der Arten Hecht , Zander Aal und Karpfen gemeint sind. Dazu möcht ich noch erwähnen das sich um kleine Vereinsgewässer in der Größenordnung 4-10ha handelt.
Ich habe es in den letzten Jahren sehr dramtisch erleben dürfen was 100% Entnahme für Auswirkungen haben


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> ja , solche Gewässer die dann immer und immer wieder neu besetzt werden  weil ja jeder "Trottel" seine  Hechte fängt und auch entnimmt


Stimmt definitiv nicht es wird zwar besetzt, aber kein Hecht.
Und ich schrieb auch entnimmt,wenn es denn sein muss!
So lasse ich z.B. etwa 80 % der Hechte wieder schwimmen und will auch nicht, dass mir dass irgend jemand vorschreibt, was ich entnehme und was nicht. Außer aus Hegegründen, so gilt z.B. bei uns Entnahmegebot für Waller.
Den ja die bekloppten Holländer, sogar noch unter besonderen Schutz gestellt haben!
Aber lass noch 10 Jahre mit ein paar heißen Sommern an der Maas, vorbei
gehen, dann werden die sich dass vielleicht auch noch mal überlegen.

P.S.: Gunnar an solchen Kleingewässern, wie von dir beschrieben, kann ich mir
das schon vorstellen, vielleicht sollte ich (und noch jemand anderes) nicht so verallgemeinern!
So ich bin jetzt hier raus, denn eigentlich gehts ja um Bayrische Gesetzgebung 
und nicht um C&R in Holland versus BW!

Taxidermist


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außer aus Hegegründen, so gilt z.B. bei uns Entnahmegebot für Waller.
> Den ja die bekloppten Holländer, sogar noch unter besonderen Schutz gestellt haben!
> Aber lass noch 10 Jahre mit ein paar heißen Sommern an der Maas, vorbei
> gehen, dann werden die sich dass vielleicht auch noch mal überlegen.
> ...



Das wird keine 10 Jahre mehr dauern , der Wels wird hier in spätestens 3 Jahren freigegeben.

Bei den bekloppten Holländern ist auch der Aal geschützt , mal sehen  wann die so schlauen Deutschen mal soweit sind und diesen Fisch unter  Schutz stellen   

Leider spiegelt dein Baggerloch nicht den Fischbestand in anderen deutschen Gewässern wieder , da sieht es leider nicht so toll aus.
Vielen Vereinen in Deutschland fehlt trotz völlig überzogener Beiträge das Geld um ständig neu zu besetzen .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> @Sten:
> 
> Zur Landbevölkerrung,hier im Norden (bis auf nen paar ausnahmen) ist es genau anders rum,aufn Land Setzi kein Problem,Zurücksetzen kein Problem.....usw.selbst im Naturschutzgebieten wird hier nicht alles verbaut etc.
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch so nicht behauptet, von Wettkämpfen, Hältern usw. war absolut keine Rede, ich sagte lediglich, daß Leute, die mit der Natur und teilweise auch noch von der Natur leben, in der Regel weniger Verständnis für reines C&R-Spaßangeln aufbringen. Selbstverständlich ist zurücksetzen im Sinne von C&D kein Problem, wie auch dort kaum einer ernsthaft für ein Setzkescherverbot und ähnlichen Firlefanz eintritt, sind wir uns einig...
Gruß



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was meinst du denn warum der größte Teil der "Deutschen" angelt ?
> Weil sie ihren Fisch essen möchten und aus keinem anderem Grund.
> Aber das wird kaum jemand zugeben , man könnte dann ja Schuld daran sein das die Flüße und Seen bald komplett leergefischt sind.
> In Biologie war Angeln gerade ein Thema in der 6. Klasse meiner Nichte , da waren ausnahmslos alle Kids der Meinung das Angler die gefangenen Fische wieder schwimmen lassen sollten #6



Ich meine, daß der größte Teil der Deutschen aus demselben Grund angelt wie der größte Teil der Holländer. Aus Leidenschaft für die Angelei, es ist eine Passion und die meisten Holländer verzehren genauso gerne mal 'nen selbst gefangenen Fisch wie die meisten Deutschen. 
Die meisten angelnden Holländer sind auch genauso wenig ständig von striktem C&R schwadronierende "Fischtröster", wie die meisten angelnden Deutschen alles abschlagende und sämtliche Gewässer leerfischende "Fischmeuchler" sind. Wie bereits erwähnt, daß ist doch alles völlig plakativer Unsinn.

Wenn in einer sechsten Klasse ernsthaft alle Schüler der Meinung sind, daß ein Angler seine gefangenen Fische samt und sonders wieder schwimmen lassen sollte, müßte man sich fragen, wie völlig weltfremd und fern von sämtlichen biologischen Realitäten da eigentlich der Unterricht geführt wird. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, daß im Biounterricht einer sechsten Klasse ernsthaft Angeln und damit verbundenes C&R diskutiert wird, es sei denn, die Nichte von jemandem, mit einem latenten Bambikomplex und deren Freundinnen........lassen wir das, die Nummer geht spätestens dann in die Hose, wenn da ein Petaonkel seine Nichte in's Rennen schickt.
Gruß



@Hilde


Von Schwaben und Norwegen war keine Rede, ich habe mich ausschließlich auf Deutschland bezogen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So von mir jedenfalls genug Off Topic, aber dass musste leider sein.
> Ich hoffe, dass man demnächst hier etwas von diesem  bayrischen Referenten
> zu lesen bekommt!
> 
> Taxidermist



Genau, zurück zum Thema Bayern und Entnahmepflicht. Holland ist woanders und für Grundsätze des C&R gibts einen eigenen Trööt.

Zu lesen wird es garantiert was geben. Ich habe die Zusage für ein schriftliches Interview.

Wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, denke ich.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Anglero schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Kommentar aus dem Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten
> 
> "...
> *Keine Freiheit für*
> ...


 
Ich lese das es Bayern darum geht das C&R nicht geduldet wird,also abknüppeln.

Da aber C&R hier als grund angeführt wird,ist es auch ein trööt wo C&R mitbehandelt werden muss.

Sonst hätte man diesen trööt auch im anderen trööt fortfahren können.

Oder warum werden hier diese aussagen getätigt wenn es nicht darum geht.

Oder auch hier von Ralle:

Abschließend noch mal die glasklare Aussage des Referatsleiters, dass das Ziel des § 11 die Unterbindung von C&R ist. 

lg#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Jo Dirk. Für Bayern ja.

Ich möchte nur keine Grundsatzdiskussionen a la Holland gegen Baden Würtemberg oder gut gegen schlecht.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ok alles klar.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

So, auch wenn vielleicht gemeckert wird weil sich einer unter 18 Jahren hier einmischt.
Diverse Angezeitungen haben ja Abo-DVD`s. Die waren dort auch schon sehr oft an Gewässern in Bayern, auch an meinen. Es ist fast überall zu sehen wie sie nen maßigen Hecht oder auch ne andere Art zurücksetzen.

Gabs irgendwann mal ne Anzeige oder ein Verfahren?-NEIN
In meinem Lehrgang hieß es damals: Jeder vom Angler gefangene, nicht sinnvoll zu verwertende Fisch muss unverzüglich in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden.

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht, klar es ist unumstritten das das Gesetz existiert (wenn auch meiner Meinung nach sinnlos), doch wer setzt es durch?




Dolfin schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Machen und nicht quatschen!
> Wenn nicht soviele selbsternannte C&R ler ständig zur eigenen Beweihräucherung sich selbst fotografierend und alle anderen belehrend herum getönt hätten, gäb es viele dieser Themen und Gesetzesinitiativen nicht. Wer seine verwertbaren Fische auch noch vor der Fotolinse quälen muß und damit selbst die Beweismittel schafft, hat selbst schuld!
> Die Vernunft muß mal wieder Einzug halten. Das bedeutet nicht alles abschlagen! Wenn ich sehe, was wir mittlerweile an Nachwuchsanglern produzieren. Oh Gott, die wollen alle nur noch gesponsorte Teammitglieder mit Homepage voller (natürlich) releaster Fische werden. Mein Traum als Jungangler war es, mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fürs Essen mit nach Haus zu bringen.
> -Off topic Ende-
> Tut mir leid - aber das mußte mal raus.


 
Sorry, aber wer so eine verallgemeinerte Meinung vom Nachwuchs hat kann ich auch nicht helfen. Ich denke man muss sich nicht dafür rechtfertigen dass ich nicht jeden Hecht abknüpple den ich fange, ich nehme schon gerne mal einen mit nach Hause, knüppel aber nicht alle ab wenn ich 10 an einem Tag fange. Ich bin im Grundsatz schon für C&R, will aber hier keine Diskussion speziell darüber starten da wir schon genug darüber haben. 

Ein Foto dauert ca. 10 Sekunden und ich denke ich hab noch nie geschrieben ob er releast worden ist oder nicht.
Finds nur schade das sowas verallgemeinert wird nur weils ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt.

Soll jetzt nich provokant kommen, ich frag mich aber wieso sich soviele nicht-Bayern hier so hitzig über das BAYRISCHE Gesetz diskutieren...

Wird auch mal vielen hier gut tun bald wieder ans Wasser zu kommen...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, auch wenn vielleicht gemeckert wird weil sich einer unter 18 Jahren hier einmischt.
> 
> ...ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht, klar es ist unumstritten das das  Gesetz existiert... doch wer setzt  es durch?



Fabi, wo du schon mal auf dein alter abstellst,
stell ich dein nichtverstehen auch darauf ab.

es geht evtl. gar nicht darum, wer das durchsetzt, sondern an wem das exekutiert wird, bzw. wessen  "fressnapf" verteidigt werden soll.

möglicherweise an solchen, die nicht in Toni-schlauen vereinen sind.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich denke ich versteh das Problem im Groben schon, aber denkt einfach mal drüber nach wie sinnlos die ganze Diskussion auf den letzten Seiten geworden ist...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ich denke ich versteh das Problem im Groben schon, aber denkt einfach mal drüber nach wie sinnlos die ganze Diskussion auf den letzten Seiten geworden ist...
> 
> Gruß Fabi



da hast du allerdings recht, unsinnig ist die diskussion schon längst, jedenfalls die mit leuten, die den sinn eines gesetzes nur in ihrer schlauen umgehung desselben diskutieren wollen.

oder anders ausgedrückt: es ist sinnlos mit leuten über ein, einem bundesgesetz widersprechenden, landesgesetz diskutieren zu wollen, das sie dann auch noch schelmisch (kann man so sagen, Toni hat ja hier seinen spaß) durch landestypische (?) schlitzohrigkeit für sich & kollegen ausshebeln.

für wen gilt, auf wen wird dann so ein kropfiges gesetz angewandt? 
sag ich mal, auf nicht gschaftlhubernden angler.

gerne hätte ich anglerkollegen geschrieben, kann solche wie den aber einfach nicht mehr als "kollegen" sehen.

mir macht es keinen spaß, mich mit vermeintlichen kollegen und deren interpretationen einer knallharten abknüppelungspflicht auseinanderzusetzen.

er hat sein späßchen, wie schön für ihn.

bloß: bringt das uns angler weiter?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> oder anders ausgedrückt: es ist sinnlos mit leuten über ein, einem  bundesgesetz widersprechenden, landesgesetz diskutieren zu wollen, das  sie dann auch noch schelmisch (kann man so sagen, Toni hat ja hier  seinen spaß) durch landestypische (?) schlitzohrigkeit für sich &  kollegen ausshebeln.



Das Toni hier seinen Spass hat, mag ich aber mal ganz stark anzweifeln,
zumal sich offensichtlich einige hier auf ihn eingeschossen haben!
Er hat schließlich nicht dieses Gesetz gemacht, sondern im Gegenteil
nur versucht es irgendwie zu umgehen, b.z.w. Wege dazu aufzuzeigen.
Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was daran falsch sein soll?
Ist mir da vielleicht irgendwas entgangen?

Taxidermist


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich will nich zu Gesetzwiedrigkeiten raten, doch mal ganz ehrlich, wieviel Fische werden jährlich in Bayern releast, wieviel Anzeigen gibts?
Klar das Gesetz ist total unsinnig, aber was will man dagegen machen? 
Warscheinlich ist es nicht der richtige Weg hier zu schreiben wie man es umgehen will, aber wieso sollte man es für sich selber nicht versuchen, oder findet ihr es richtig alles abzuknüppeln. 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@taxidermist,
den spaß glaube ich ihm auch nicht so recht, klingt für mich eher nach "du mich auch", ist jetzt aber eine wilde vermutung von mir.
genug des spaßes:

Toni argumentiert anders: er findet das gesetz gut, vor allem, weil "kluge juristen" umgehungsmöglichkeiten eingebaut haben.
das ist falsch.

wege aufzuzeigen, wie man gesetzliche vorgaben umgeht, ist im untergrund tapfer - in sachen abknüppelungspflicht aber nur kurzsichtig und sogar verkehrt: die abschaffung unsinniger gesetze sollte das ziel sein - nicht irgendwelche schleichpfade.
wollen wir wirklich kriminalisiert werden?




PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> ...Klar das Gesetz ist total unsinnig, aber was will man dagegen machen?
> ...



kann ich dir erst mal nur drauf antworten mit 'nem gaaanz alten spruch:
"wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt!"

im AB z.b. macht man was dagegen, sogar unter schwersten diskussions-geburten.

gar nix machen bringt gar nix - oder - "getretener quark wird breit, nicht stark!"

wir hier, so kontrovers wir auch sind, wir haben doch schon angefangen, was zu machen. ob wir erfolg haben werden... hängt auch vom engagement vieler ab.

(schleichwege für alle gibts nicht - also ist Tonis "praktischer ratgeber" für 'uns' recht unpraktisch)


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> wege aufzuzeigen, wie man gesetzliche vorgaben umgeht, ist im untergrund  tapfer - in sachen abknüppelungspflicht aber nur kurzsichtig und sogar  verkehrt: die abschaffung unsinniger gesetze sollte das ziel sein -  nicht irgendwelche schleichpfade.
> wollen wir wirklich kriminalisiert werden?


Sehe ich genau so! 

Aber ohne Tonis Anwalt hier geben zu wollen,habe ich nirgendwo herauslesen können,dass er diese Gesetzgebung gutheißt.
Sondern nur eben wie man diese umgehen könnte.
Welches ja nebenbei auch nicht umfänglich funktioniert, wie hier in dem Thread festgestellt wurde, sondern nur bei im Hegeplan erwähnten 
"Edelfischen" in Form einer zahlenmäßigen Fangbeschränkung!
Wonach bei Erfüllung und nach strenger Auslegung dieser Gesetzgebung, entweder das Angeln einzustellen ist, oder andere Arten, unter Ausschluß der Fangmöglichkeit durch Methode, Köder u.ä, befischt werden können.

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Den Anwalt macht mir z.B. der Präsident des AGSB Bayern  (=Landesverbands des DAV), der mir zu meiner hier diskutierten Gewässerordnung schrieb (Erlaubnis zur Veröffentlichung liegt mir mit Donnerstag, den 17. Februar 2011 schriftlich vor):

"Zu den Fangbeschränkungen die Sie mir geschrieben haben kann ich nur  sagen, dass diese ganz im Sinne des Fischereigesetzes sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und
PETRI HEIL

Ingolf Miny
1.Präsident AGSB Bayern"


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ich (habe) nirgendwo herauslesen können,dass er (Toni) diese Gesetzgebung gutheißt.
> Sondern nur eben wie man diese umgehen könnte.



mir ist er ein rätsel.
wie ich ihn verstehe findet er am gesetz gut, dass umgehungsmöglichkeiten eingebaut sind.

schleichpfade also, von denen der, der die zu gehen weiß, einen vorteil hat vor denen, die sich ohne schläue einfach an das gesetz halten.

liegt wohl an mir, dass ich bis heute nicht den sinn von gesetzen verstanden habe, denen nur die weniger cleveren unterliegen. hach, doch, jetzt kapier ich das wohl: 
steuergesetze sind  (nur) für die da, die die nicht zu umgehen wissen.

"bayrische" fischereigesetze sind nur für die da, die die nicht zu umgehen wissen.

frage ich mich, was sollen solche gesetze?
jetzt hab ichs: solche gesetze sollen denen nützen, die die zu umgehen wissen. 

jetzt frage ich mich nur noch: wer sind die, die an solchen gesetzen ein interesse haben?

bevor ich jetzt auf politischem glatteis meinen doktor mache hör ich lieber auf


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den Anwalt macht mir z.B. der Präsident des AGSB Bayern  (=Landesverbands des DAV), der mir zu meiner hier diskutierten Gewässerordnung schrieb (Erlaubnis zur Veröffentlichung liegt mir mit Donnerstag, den 17. Februar 2011 schriftlich vor):
> 
> "Zu den Fangbeschränkungen die Sie mir geschrieben haben kann ich nur  sagen, dass diese ganz im Sinne des Fischereigesetzes sind.
> 
> ...




Na Prima.

Da ich grad eh´bei der Recherche bin, frag ich den doch auch mal.

Danke für den Hinweis Toni ( mein ich ernst)


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den Anwalt macht mir z.B. der Präsident des AGSB Bayern  (=Landesverbands des DAV), der mir zu meiner hier diskutierten Gewässerordnung schrieb (Erlaubnis zur Veröffentlichung liegt mir mit Donnerstag, den 17. Februar 2011 schriftlich vor):
> 
> "Zu den Fangbeschränkungen die Sie mir geschrieben haben kann ich nur  sagen, dass diese ganz im Sinne des Fischereigesetzes sind.
> 
> ...



Dieses Statement ändert aber erstmal nichts daran, dass zunächst mal durch "abknüppeln" oder nennen wir es der Sachlichkeit halber "abschlagen/töten" die Fangquote erreicht werden muss und danach das Angeln einzustellen ist. Ein legales Zurücksetzen von Fischen vor Erreichen der Fangquote um selbige zu umgehen, erschließt sich mir daraus nicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Dieses Statement ändert aber erstmal nichts daran, dass zunächst mal durch "abknüppeln" oder nennen wir es der Sachlichkeit halber "abschlagen/töten" die Fangquote erreicht werden muss und danach das Angeln einzustellen ist. Ein legales Zurücksetzen von Fischen vor Erreichen der Fangquote um selbige zu umgehen, erschließt sich mir daraus nicht...



Sehr richtig. Der Passus, dass alle Forellenarten zurückgesetzt werden dürfen ist schlichtweg ein Verstoß gegen das Bayerische Fischereigesetz. 

Aber darum geht es Toni gar nicht. Ihn geht es nur darum, unsere Arbeit im angelpolitischen Bereich zu diskreditieren, wie man aus fast jedem dritten seiner postings herauslesen kann.
Das wäre gar nicht weiter schlimm, adelt uns sogar, auch wenn der Grund sich ihm alleine erschließen mag.

Schlimm ist, dass er immer wieder eindeutig und, da ich Toni für einen durchaus intelligenten Menschen halte unterstelle ich, wissentlich falsche Aussagen zum Rücksetzverbot macht. Denn damit könnte er den einen oder anderen zu einem Verhalten anleiten, welches diesen in erhebliche Probleme bringen kann. Und vor Gericht hat " Toni hat aber geschrieben...." nun mal keinen Belang. 
Da hat auch " aber im AB hat ein Redakteur geschrieben..." keinen Belang. 


Und ein Gericht oder ein Staatsanwalt wird, so es denn zu einer Anhörung kommt, wohl eher dem zuständigen Referatleiter des Ministeriums glauben schenken, als dem was ein Toni oder Ralle irgendwo geschrieben haben.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Bin zwar nicht der direkt angesprochene , aber...
> 
> ...


 
Es könnte AUCH damit zu tun haben, dass die wenigsten Kormorane bereit sind zu "releasen".......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Warten wir mal ab, bis Ralle die schriftliche Antwort von der zuständigen Behörde hat.

Aber bis dato sieht es ja nach allen Veröffentlichungen und öffentlichen Aussagen Verantwortlicher so aus, als ob aus dem Grund, das grundsätzliche C+R zu verhindern, die Verantwortlichen in Bayern mit dem generellen Abknüppelgebot schlicht übers Ziel hinausgeschossen sind.

Und dass auch die Umgehungsmöglichkeiten wohl eher beschränkt sein werden und der einzelne Angler - bzw. der betroffene Verein, wenn er keinen stichhaltigen, jährlichen Hegeplan vorlegen kann - das dann irgendwann vor Gericht werden durchfechten müssen.

Dass das auch bedeutet, dass das Angeln nach erreichen des Fanglimits (egal ob Tages-, Wochen- oder Jahreslimit), auf diese Fischart grundsätzlich einszustellen ist.

Da nach Aussage der Behörde davon auszugehen ist, dass sowohl gemeint wie duchzusetzen wäre, dass z. B. in Tonis Beispiel dann JEDE Forelle abzuknüppeln wäre und nach erreichen des Fanglimits das Angeln auf Forelle einszustellen. Das bedeutet auch, das in Salmonidengewässern im Ernstfall der Angeltag nach 2 Fischen (kann in 5 Minuten durch sein) zu beenden ist, wenn in dem Bach nicht auf andere Arten geangelt werden kann (wobei da aber auch jeder andere gefangene Fisch abzuknüppeln wäre, sofern er nicht Schonzeit oder -maß unterliegt..).

Oder nach 30 Fischen (wären in dem Beispiel im dümmsten Fall nach 15 Tagen) der Jahreskarteninhaber nicht mehr an diesem Gewässer auf Forellen angeln dürfte..

Das wird sicher ne auch interessante Diskussion geben, wenn man das mal öffentlich diskutieren kann nach Erhalt des Schreibens von der Behörde..

Denn dann muss man wohl jeden normalen, vernünftigen Angler davor warnen, in Bayern Urlaub zu machen.

Diejenigen, welche eh nur den Kartenpreis in Fischfleisch umrechnen und eh alles abknüppeln, weils ihnen nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur um ein paar Kilo Fisch geht, die können natürlich weiterhin problemlos nach Bayern zum "Angel"Urlaub machen...

Wir werden sehen, wenn die Antwort konkret vorliegt - nach den bisherhigen Infos glaube ich aber nicht, das die den vernünftigen Anglern wirklich gefallen wird.......


----------



## Siever (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich bin 6 Mal im Jahr in Bayern im Urlaub und habe jedesmal Schiss, dort etwas falsch zu machen. Ich gehe sehr gerne dort Angeln aber ich muss sagen, dass das Angelerlebnis manchmal echt etwas getrübt ist. So oft wie dort, werde ich in NRW nie kontrolliert und immer bekommt man in Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern und vor allem Aufsehern mit, dass das releasen verboten ist! Ich habe teilweise echt Angst, dass in genau so einem Moment ein Fisch beißt, den ich eigentlich zurücksetzen möchte. Bei meinem letzten Urlaub stieg genau in dem Moment ein 6,5kg Karpfen ein, als der Aufseher schon wieder 100m weiter war. Mit dem Karpfen hätte ICH nichts anfangen können. Ich dachte, dass der Typ auf gar keinen Fall sehen darf, dass ich nen Fisch dran hab. Der Typ drehte sich noch mal um, blieb stehen und guckte nur kurz zu. Also tat ich möglichst so, als hätte ich einen Hänger. Der Kerl, der mir vorher ausdrücklich erklärt hat, dass jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss, hats anscheinend geglaubt und ich konnte den Fisch noch unbeobachtet an Land bringen, dass hätte aber auch in die Hose gehen können.
Und Thomas hat vollkommen Recht. Bei mir wäre der ein oder andere Angeltag nach ein paar Minuten im Eimer, weil man an dem Gewässer nur 3 Raubfische pro Tag angeln darf. Und 3 Barsche sind schnell gefangen... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Gut beschrieben:
In der augenblicklichen Situation bist Du als vernünftiger Angler in Bayern schlicht der Gekniffene - nur reine Fleischmacher sind scheinbar wirklich willkommen, laut Gesetzgeber.....


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ich wollte zu diesem Thema eigentlich nichts schreiben, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich hab's bei einem anderen Thema schon mal gepostet. Diese ominöse Regelung ist zwar nicht ganz glücklich, aber wir in Bayern können ganz gut damit leben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sind alle Gerichtsurteile der vergangenen Jahre, die gegen Angler ausgesprochen wurden, nicht aus Bayern, sondern aus den Bundesländern, aus denen hier auf die Bayern geschimpft wird  
Und nochmal, ich habe in Bayern noch von keiner Anzeige gehört, wegen des Zurücksetztens eines Fisches. Und wo steht, dass ich einen 8 cm Barsch totschlagen muss? Ich kanns jedenfalls nirgends rauslesen. Einen 8 cm Barsch kann ich nicht verwerten, also bin aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen daran gehindert, diesen Fisch zu töten - also zurücksetzten. Wenn das mal einer anzeigt, was ich allerdings nicht glaube, da würde ich mich heute schon auf die Diskussion mit der zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde freuen. Da geht das nämlich hin, weil Ordnungswidrigkeit. Kein Staatsanwalt wird je so etwas anklagen müssen. Und hoffentlich weckt ihr mit euren gutgemeinten Anfragen beim Ministerium keine schlafenden Hunde. Da wären wir Bayern euch nämlich sehr dankbar!
Und noch was, ich kenne kein Gewässer in Bayern, wo eine Raubfischbeschränkung die Barsche beinhaltet.


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Frankenfischer

Ich lade dich gern ein zum Jung Krätzer Filet Schlemmen,das sind Barsche bis max.15cm die vom Bf's hier bei mir in ihren Hausfischresturants verkauft werden,als besondere Delikatesse,mit Kartoffeln und Soße kostet um 9€ je nach tagespreis.

Einfach filet raus schneiden ohne großen Zirkus zack runter vom kopp an und sofort in die Pfanne 1-2min.fertig


lg|wavey:


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

8 und 15 cm ist ja ein bischen ein Unterschied.  Schau dir mal 8 cm auf dem Lineal an. Da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß dabei. 
Und trotzdem, der es haben will, steht ja nichts entgegen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Frankenfischer
es wird nicht auf die Bayern geschimpft, ledeglich auf das bayrische Fischereigesetz


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Naja, wenn ich mir so manchen Post hier in Bezug auf Toni anschaue, kommen mir da meine Zweifel. Wir in Bayern versuchen nur, mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage einigermaßen klarzukommen. Ich glaube, nur das will Toni euch rüberbringen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es was bringt, wenn irgendwoher aus dem guten bundesdeutschen Föderalismus Anfragen an unser zuständiges Ministerium gestartet werden. Da wäre schon unser Landesfischereiverband gefordert. Aber oje, der vertritt ja dieselbe Meinung. Also - was bleibt uns übrig?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

ne Du, Toni mag ja versucht haben lediglich euren Umgang mit diesem Gesetz rüberzu bringen, ist ihm dann aber schlecht gelungen. Er behauptet ja steif und fest, dass es kein Abküppelgebot gäbe.
Es liegt also an Toni selbst, nicht an die Bayern als solches


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Frankenfischer



> Und wo steht, dass ich einen 8 cm Barsch totschlagen muss? Ich kanns jedenfalls nirgends rauslesen.



Wenn du einen Fisch fängst, der nicht durch eine Fangbeschränkung geschützt (z.B. in der Schonzeit, Untermaßig) oder eben weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit hat - musst du diesen entnehmen.
Tust du das nicht, begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. 
Das kannst du in der AVBayFiG §32 nachlesen. 

Das neue "Entnahmegebot für Waller" - basiert übrigens genau auf dieser Regelung!!! Man hat nichts weiter gemacht, als Schonzeit und Schonmaß aufgehoben.


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Frankenf.

Bis 15cm,das heißt von ca 6-7-8cm bis so max 15-16cm,die werden extra aussortiert und gehen als Delik.weg.

Die großen normalen werden schonmal als Zanderfilet verkauft merkt ja keiner wenn er nicht Angler ist oder Ahnung hat.

Will damit nur sagen,verwerten kann man im Jahr 2011 laut der da oben alles.Ist kein Angriff auf dich oder Bayern......obwohl ich solche und ähnliche blödsinnigen Gesetze nicht gutheißen kann.

lg#h

Ps:Was toni betrifft der ist für mich nicht mehr existent seit er mich per Pn beleidigt hat,und sich hier mit dem Ober Bürgermeister in verbindung gesetzt,was ja nun 900km von ihm weg liegt,so könnte ich jetzt auch sagen was geht ein Bayer NDS an,und was kramt er hier rum,so darf man sich dann nicht wundern wenn es ebenso passiert das andere Angler sich bei euch einmischen.

Und das er gern gelehrter spielt ist hier im AB ja nun nix neues.

lg#h


----------



## Siever (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Und noch was, ich kenne kein Gewässer in Bayern, wo eine Raubfischbeschränkung die Barsche beinhaltet.


 
Wo ist denn dann bitte die Grenze, wenn von Raubfischen geschrieben wird?? Hecht, Zander und das wars? Für mich ist der Barsch ein klarer Raubfisch und ich möchte es im Zweifel nicht darauf anlegen.
Mag sein, dass die Tageskarte für den Gastangler ganz einfach, wie fast jeder Tagesschein den ich bisher in der Hand hatte, ziemlich schwammig zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Im übrigen sollte mal dieses unsägliche "Abknüppelpflicht" durch ein ganz neutrales "Entnahmepflicht" ersetzt werden. Und schon hört es sich nicht mehr so an wie eine Kriegsberichtserstattung. 

Nicht, dass ich für diese Entnahmepflicht wäre. Aber ihre Einführung war doch auch nichts anderes als der bürokratische Versuch, dem ausschließlichen "Nur zum Schein Angeln" und Hardcorereleasen entgegen zu treten. Dass da nichts gescheites bei rauskommen würde, war abzusehen. Nur die Intention des Gesetzes, zu verhindern, dass das Angeln zu einer reinen schwanzvergleichenden Spaßveranstaltung verkommt, kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Nochmal: Ich kenne niemanden, der das nicht kapiert. Ein Bekannter warf auch schon vor den Augen der Polizei Rotaugen zurück. Er erklärte ihnen dann ganz ruhig, dass er auf Karpfen aus sei, die Rotaugenbisse aber kaum vermeiden könne. Wenn er die Rotaugen mitnehmen würde, hätte er für sie keine Verwendung und dann würden sie im Zweifelsfall in der Mülltonne landen. Wenn alle das so machen müssten, würde bald kein Rotäuglein mehr vorhanden sein...
Nach dieser Erklärung hellte sich die Miene der Gesetzeshüter auf und sie zogen von dannen, und zwar ohne Anzeige zu erstatten. 

Um mich zu wiederholen: Das Gesetz ist durchaus suboptimal, aber zu denken, alles Ungeregelte wäre gleichzeitig auch das Bessere, halte ich auch für gewagt. ICH habe keine Lust auf eine immer weitere Pseudoprofessionalierung durch bekennende Spaßangler, und wenn das Gesetz dazu führt, dass diese sich in ihrem massenfangenden und releasenden Tun auch nur verstecken müssen, kann ich damit durchaus leben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Kohlmeise
es heißt "Rückwurfverbot"
das ist auch kein wirklich schöneres Wort
ansonsten bin ich da weitgehenst Deiner Meinung.
C&D ok reines C&R lehne ich ebenso ab


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Im übrigen sollte mal dieses unsägliche "Abknüppelpflicht" durch ein ganz neutrales "Entnahmepflicht" ersetzt werden. Und schon hört es sich nicht mehr so an wie eine Kriegsberichtserstattung.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich für diese Entnahmepflicht wäre. Aber ihre Einführung war doch auch nichts anderes als der bürokratische Versuch, dem ausschließlichen "Nur zum Schein Angeln" und Hardcorereleasen entgegen zu treten. Dass da nichts gescheites bei rauskommen würde, war abzusehen. Nur die Intention des Gesetzes, zu verhindern, dass das Angeln zu einer reinen schwanzvergleichenden Spaßveranstaltung verkommt, kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...


 
genau meine Meinung!!!



@Gründler: du meinst wohl Kretzer: Wo ist bitte das Problem viele Barsche zu entnehmen und sinvoll zu verwerten? (oder es gibt kein Problem damit und ich habe mich nur verlesen)

Es ist wenig Arbeit, schmeckt super und schadet dem Bestand nicht (jedenfalls in großen Gewässern). Also wenn ich hier auf Kretzer fische, dann nehme ich auch ab ca 10cm alles mit (vieleicht auch mal die magische 8cm Marke), da ich einen sinvollen Verwertung habe. Kurz Filet runer, Haut runter und ab in die Pfanne (panieren wer will).
Wer zu faul ist, nimmt halt nur alles über 20 cm mit und wundert sich warum er am Abend nicht satt wird.
Noch fauler ist, der lässt widerum alles frei und fühlt sich wie der größte Tierschützer.


mfg Kretzer

ps: sorry für OT


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Und wo steht, dass ich einen 8 cm Barsch totschlagen muss? Ich kanns jedenfalls nirgends rauslesen. Einen 8 cm Barsch kann ich nicht verwerten, also bin aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen daran gehindert, diesen Fisch zu töten - also zurücksetzten. .


 
Ging darum.

#h


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ja Franz, das ist mir schon klar. Aber - wie gesagt, ich möchte mal im Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren sehen, wie die untere Fischereibehörde reagiert, wenn ich mit dem Tierschutzgesetz komme, wonach ich keinen Fisch töten darf, wenn ich keinen vernünftigen Grund habe. Wenn ich das Beispiel mit dem 8 cm großen Barsch wieder hernehme, dann habe ich nicht nur gute, sondern sehr gute Karten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

also Barsche ab 10 cm nehme ich auch mit, die sind lecker
aber nen 15 cm Döbel muss ich nicht haben


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Frankenfischer
Da stimme ich dir zu. 
Aber genau das ist ja auch die Sache um die es sich hier letztendlich dreht - für uns *Laien* ist das Gesetz unklar bzw. man könnte daraus ableiten, dass es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Frankenfischer,
klar hast Du da gute Karten, aber auch Ärger.
Gute Karten hast Du, wei Bundesrecht Landesrecht bricht.
Deswegen ergibt dieses Gesetz ja auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Da hast du völlig recht. Ich bin alt genug und vor allem bin ich schon lange genug Angler, um zu wissen, wie die Verhältnisse vor 30-35 Jahren waren. Ich bin auch mit dieser Regelung nicht zufrieden. Aber ich kann dir versichern, das was Kohlmeise geschreiben hat, mit den Rotaugen und den Polizisten, kommt in Bayern jährlich tausendfach vor. Angezeigt wurde noch keiner. Wohl auch, weil der Nachweis ziemlich schwierig ist. Aber wie gesagt, wir müssen halt das Beste daraus machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

ja klar Frankenfischer, das verstehe ich schon.
Nur was ist wenn Dich ein Petahansel anzeigt ?
Offensichtlich haben die das schöne Bayern noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es Toni gar nicht. Ihn geht es nur darum, unsere Arbeit im angelpolitischen Bereich zu diskreditieren, wie man aus fast jedem dritten seiner postings herauslesen kann.



*Ich bin in der Sache nicht immer derselben Meinung wie die Redaktion des ABs. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!*
Diese meine Meinung und meine Auffassungen IN DER SACHE habe ich  zu dem Thema  öfters geschrieben. Eine Veranlassung, dies erneut und wiederholt zu machen, sah ich aber tatsächlich diesmal nicht, wenn nun diese Woche wiederum ein neuer Thread mit eindeutig suggestivem Titel von einem einfachen user, ausdrücklich nicht seitens der Redaktion, aufgemacht wurde, in dem ich aufgerufen wurde, mich  wiederholt zu erklären. Richtig, in diesem Thread habe ich ein mir bisher nicht angewandtes Stilmittel gewählt.

*ICH HABE IM INTERESSE DER ANGLER IN BAYERN GESCHRIEBEN UND VERSUCHT WEGE ZU FINDEN UND  AUFZUZEICHNEN.*
Ich mache das in meiner Freizeit unter enormen Energie- und Zeitaufwand , aber auch persönlich finanziellen Aufwand.
Und werde dafür seit langem nun im AB angezweifelt und kritisiert und angefeindet.
*
Mir die Absicht zu unterstellen, den angelpolitischen Bereich der Redaktion zu diskreditieren, ist unfair, unsäglich und unverschämt. 
Über diese vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffene Unterstellung könnte ich mich tatsächlich sogar ärgern!*

Und zu dir @Gründler sei gesagt:
Ich habe dich nie im Board offen oder per PN angegriffen oder beleidigt.
Wenn ich eine PN verschickt habe, dann doch eher um mich vorsorglich zu entschuldigen, wenn ich dachte, ich könnte jemanden auf den Fuss getreten sein, denn dies will ich  persönlich hier nie.
Ich denke, du verwechselst mich, ansonsten bitte ich dich, mir diese beleidigende PN unverzüglich zu zeigen!


Damit hat sich das mit AB und dem Toni_1962 erledigt.


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Brillendorsch
Na und. Was kann der tun. Er behauptet, ich hätte einen kleinen Barsch zurückgesetzt und zeigt mich an.  Ich behaupte, das war ein kleiner Zander, untermaßig und daher zurückzusetzen. Was passiert dann - ja genau, nichts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ausser er hats clevererweise fotografiert oder gefilmt..
;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

lach Franke,
Dir ist tatsächlich noch nie so einer begegnet.
Die fotografieren und filmen Deine Handlungen, treten mind. zu 2 auf usw.
Hoffentlich entdecken die nie Bayern  ich wünsch euch das wirklich nicht.
Du hättest zwar gute bis sehr gute Karten, wie Du richtigerweise geschrieben hast, aber auch ne Menge Ärger und dadurch wird uns so manch schöner Angeltag vermießt.
Brauchen wir so was ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Thomas war schneller


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Ja und. Meint ihr, dass auf einem Foto oder auf einem Film, der aus großer Entfernung aufgenommen wurde, zu erkennen ist, dass es sich um einen Barsch oder kleinen Zander handelt? Und wenn schon, wir reden hier "nur" über Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Es wurde hier geschrieben, dass sich manche gar nicht mehr nach Bayern zum Angeln trauen, wegen Fischzurücksetzten, Abknüppelgebot und so. Aber genau der Selbe hat wahrscheinlich auf seinem Weg zum Angelgewässer mindestens 20 oder mehr Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nicht beachtet -auch Ordnungswidrigkeit- und sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht. 
Aber gut, wir haben diese Regelung nun mal und werden auch weiterhin so gut es geht damit leben und hoffen, dass die bösen Petamenschen nicht über unser geliebtes Bayern herfallen 
Ich gehe jetzt bereits seit mehr als 30 Jahren zum Angeln. Ich geh Angeln weil ich Fische fangen will, die ich zum großen Teil auch esse. Aber nicht alle. Ich habe und werde auch in Zukunft alle Fische wieder zurücksetzen, die ich nicht verwerten will oder kann. Weil ich niemals ein Tier töten werde, für das ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit habe. Da rührt sich nämlich auch der Tierfreund in mir. Da kann mich Hinz und Kunz einen Gesetzesbrecher nennen wie er will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Sinnvoller wäre über Vereine und Verbände darauf einzuwirken, ein sinnvolles Gesetz zu bekommen, das auch rechtlich haltbar wäre..

Beispiele dazu gibts ja aus anderen Bundesländern, wie das geht ohne die Angler zu drangsalieren oder rechtlich im Regen stehen zu lassen..


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Thomas9904
Was sollen wir denn tun, wenn unsere Verbände sturer als die Gesetzgeber sind? Keine Chance.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Frankenfischer,
Zitat
Ich habe und werde auch in Zukunft alle Fische wieder zurücksetzen, die ich nicht verwerten will oder kann. Weil ich niemals ein Tier töten werde, für das ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit habe. Da rührt sich nämlich auch der Tierfreund in mir. Da kann mich Hinz und Kunz einen Gesetzesbrecher nennen wie er will
Das ehrt Dich in meinen Augen und ist auch klar gemäß Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und zu dir @Gründler sei gesagt:
> Ich habe dich nie im Board offen oder per PN angegriffen oder beleidigt.
> Wenn ich eine PN verschickt habe, dann doch eher um mich vorsorglich zu entschuldigen, wenn ich dachte, ich könnte jemanden auf den Fuss getreten sein, denn dies will ich persönlich hier nie.
> Ich denke, du verwechselst mich, ansonsten bitte ich dich, mir diese beleidigende PN unverzüglich zu zeigen!
> ...


 

Nicht?????? hast du nicht geschrieben das wir Niedersachsen nicht ganz richtig ticken im Kopp,und das ich dir nicht würdig bin und ich dich in ruhe lassen soll.

Hast du nicht ich weiß.

Die Pn hab ich nicht mehr sowas brauch mein Pn fach nicht,kannst ja Mods fragen ob sie noch im Archiv liegt undsie dir geben.

Lass mich einfach in ruhe geh dein weg und gut is.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



gründler schrieb:


> Nicht?????? hast du nicht geschrieben das wir Niedersachsen nicht ganz richtig ticken im Kopp,und das ich dir nicht würdig bin und ich dich in ruhe lassen soll.
> 
> Hast du nicht ich weiß.
> 
> ...



Nein, das habe ich tatsächlich nicht geschrieben, dich niemals persönlich beleidigt und ich bitte einen MOD dringend die PNs nach zu recherchieren und uns beiden zu kommen lassen!
Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass du dich in der Person irrst und hoffe, ein MOD kann das auflösen!
Denn, auch wenn ich hier im AB aussteige, dieser Eindruck meiner Person darf nicht stehn bleiben, denn meine Integrität ist mir selbst in diesem relativ anonymen virtuellen Raum, in dem ich nun doch fast 7 Jahre war, wichtig.

*UPDATE:
Ach was ... das alles hier ist mir heute sowas von egal geworden ... lasst es einfach sein oder sagt was ihr wollt über mich, interessiert mich nicht mehr ...

servus*


----------



## Angler 212 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Hi leute,
ich versteh echt nicht warum ihr diskutiert ob bayern vorschreibt ein fisch abzuknüppeln
es wird vorgeschrieben das fische ohne einen sinnvollen grund keine schmerzen zugeführt werden darf

also jeder nicht in der schonzeit gefangende oder nicht untermasiger fisch getötet und verwertet werden soll 

gut ich setze manche fische auch zurück, und ich glaub das hat jeder von uns schon gemacht
aber wenn ich einen fisch verwerten will dann will ich nicht das der fisch unnötig viel schmerzen bekommt  deshalb betäub ich ihn einfach
oder seit ihr etwa solche typen die unbedingt ein schlupfloch finden wollen damit ihr euch nicht die arbeit machen müsst und euren fischtöter nimmt und ihn auf den kopf des fisches schlägt 
soll der fisch nur deshalb leiden  denkt mal darüber nach


----------



## gründler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Du hast auch nicht unseren Ob angerufen?????

Worauf dieses er los ging,du hast mich angeschrieben ich sollte in einem trööt das Bayrische Staatsminsterium oder so ähnlich löschen,du fühlst dich angegriffen dadurch.

Ich hab es getan und es gelöscht und sorry gesagt,und du hast mich darauf so beleidigt= in NDS ticken nicht alle richtig im kopp was Angeln betrifft,und ich bin dir nicht würdig es hätte sich mit mir und dir erledigt.

Ich brauch nix erfinden,kann zwar nicht zu 110% jedes wort wieder geben weil schon gut 2 jahre her aber so und nicht anders wahr es. 

Ist mir auch egal,ich kann hier in NDS ganz gut leben auch wenn wir anders sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@ Frankenfischer

Du verkennst die Sachlage gewaltig, bzw. schränkst die Problematik auf Bayern ein. Dem ist nicht so.

Bayern ist ein beliebtes Urlaubsland für Angler aus ganz Deutschland. Von der Gesetzgebung ist also jeder betroffen, der in Bayern angelt. 
Außerdem haben solche Länderspezifischen Gesetze durchaus auch Signalwirkung auf andere Länder. Es ist gar nicht weit hergeholt, dass andere Länder bei einer Revision des Fischereigesetzes sich der Bayerischen Auffassung anschließen. 

Dazu kann man auch auf das drohende Angelverbot in NRW verweisen. Auch in Bayern können Gewässer durch Unfälle, Fahrlässigkeit oder kriminelle Energie belastet werden. In NRW scheint der Krug noch halbwegs vorüber zu gehen ( hoffentlich) weil es dort im Gesetz kein Rückwurfverbot gibt. In Bayern würde sowas unweigerlich zu einem Angelverbot führen, ohne die kleinste Chace das abzuwenden. 
Sich darauf zu beziehen, dass es bisher noch keine Anzeigen gab ist sehr kurzsichtig. Der Boden dafür ist nach Gesetz bereitet und es nicht die Frage ob es zu Anzeigen kommt, sondern lediglich wann. Und Anzeigen kann *jeder*. 
Dabei muss man nicht mal den bajuwarischen Fischereiaufseher zitieren, dem der Preußische Gastangler ein Dorn im Auge ist, so es einen solchen überhaupt geben mag.
Jeder Tierrechthansel kann Dich anzeigen. Und zwar völlig gleich ob Du den Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht. 
*Beides* ist rechtsunsicher.

Verstehst Du nicht, dass der Angler sich mit diesem Gesetz völlig der Willkür eines Anzeigwilligen aussetzt?

Ob es dann zu einer Verurteilung kommt, steht doch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Und wer möchte sich schon bei einem Ordnungswidrigkeitverfahren auf den unsicheren und ggfs. teuren Rechtsweg einlassen?

Und ganz sicher können die Bayerischen Angler was tun. Sie hätten dieses Gesetz sogar verhindern können. Der Verband könnte heute noch mit recht großer Erfolgsaussicht den Rechtsweg einschlagen und dagegen klagen. 
Wenn sich die Bayerischen Angler, Vereine und Verbände nicht dagegen auflehnen, weil sie entweder die Gefahr verkennen, oder aus Fehlüberzeugung der eigenen Unangreifbarkeit drauf pfeifen, ja dann haben sie es nicht besser verdient. 

Und ja, Du musst sogar einen 5cm Barsch abschlagen. Das Bayerische Ministerium steht auf dem Standpunkt, dass man jeden Fisch verwerten kann. Wenn nicht zum Essen, dann als Köderfisch, Katzen oder Hundefutter. Es gibt keine nichtverwertbaren Fische in Bayerischen Gewässern.

Schlafende Hunde wecken ? Ja, kann sein. Macht aber nichts. Auch die Hunde des Gesetzes schlafen nicht ewig. Warum sie nicht wecken und ihnen die Zähne ziehen? 



@ Kohlmeise

Du hast Dich - vollkommen zu Recht und mit angebrachter Empörung - mehrfach geäußert, wie schlimm Du die Fangbildzerfleischung hier im Board findest. Wie Unsinnig und Dumm es ist, dass jemand angegriffen wird, weil er einen Fisch legal zum essen entnimmt. Nochmal, völlig zu Recht.

Doch Du tust im Umkehrschluß nichts anderes wenn Du diejenigen verurteilst, die das anders sehen. 

Und ich finde es mehr als zweifelhaft, eine pauschale Tötungspflicht per Gesetz zu erlassen, um einem Teil der Anglerschaft eine moralische Zwangsjacke zu verpassen.

Es widerspricht m.M. nach jeglichem Respekt vor dem Leben, und darauf hat jede Kreatur ein grundsätzliches Recht. 
Es ist nicht zu tolerieren, der normalen, selektiv entnehmenden Anglerschaft eine generelle Tötungspflicht aufzuerlegen, um ein paar C&Rler zu "bekehren".


----------



## Siever (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es widerspricht m.M. nach jeglichem Respekt vor dem Leben, und darauf hat jede Kreatur ein grundsätzliches Recht.
> Es ist nicht zu tolerieren, der normalen, selektiv entnehmenden Anglerschaft eine generelle Tötungspflicht aufzuerlegen, um ein paar C&Rler zu "bekehren".


 |good:


----------



## Walstipper (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es widerspricht m.M. nach jeglichem Respekt vor dem Leben, und darauf hat jede Kreatur ein grundsätzliches Recht.
> Es ist nicht zu tolerieren, der normalen, selektiv entnehmenden Anglerschaft eine generelle Tötungspflicht aufzuerlegen, um ein paar C&Rler zu "bekehren".



Das kann man auch anders sehen.
Wenn man aufgrund von Verzehr und Hege angelt, und nicht zum Spaß, hat der Angler dafür zu sorgen das er alles verwerten kann, was er an den Haken bekommt. 
Tiefkühltruhe ergo vorraus gesetzt.
Was dort aus der Entnahmepflicht fällt, also zwecks Hege geschont ist, ist gesetztlich auf der Angelkarte festgesetzt. Über die Zwangsentnahme von bestimmten Klein/großfischen lässt sich natürlich streiten.
Die Vorrausetzung *ausschließlich* aus Hege und zum Verzehr zu angeln, liefert als logische Konsequenz das Totschlaggebot.
Auch ganz einfach deshalb weil Catch & Select viel zu schwammig ist, C&R praktisch unanfechtbar macht bzw. gesetzlich nicht festlegbar ist.

Ich würds also nicht auf die CSUler schieben, sondern auf:

ParagraphXY: "Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, die Fischbestände zu hegen."

Das dies als alleinige Prämisse Bullshit, und angeln viel mehr ist, weis in diesem Land sowieso jeder (Angler).


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Das kann man auch anders sehen.
> Wenn man aufgrund von Verzehr und Hege angelt, und nicht zum Spaß, hat der Angler dafür zu sorgen das er alles verwerten kann, was er an den Haken bekommt.
> Tiefkühltruhe ergo vorraus gesetzt.
> Was dort aus der Entnahmepflicht fällt, also zwecks Hege geschont ist, ist gesetztlich auf der Angelkarte festgesetzt. Über die Zwangsentnahme von bestimmten Klein/großfischen lässt sich natürlich streiten.
> ...



Nur mal angenommen, das angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung und der totalen Verwertung jedes gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisches wäre der Stein der Weisen. Angenommen, das Rücksetztverbot würde nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidieren. 

Nun das wäre dann natürlich das Ende fast jeglicher Urlaubsangelei. Wie soll man Fische verwerten, wenn man in einem Hotel wohnt? Wer, der alleine oder mit Familie auf einem Campingplatz oder in einem Apartment mit Kochmöglichkeit kann einen 20-pfündidgen Hecht, Karpfen oder einen großen Waller verwerten. Wie verwertet der Spinnangler oder Fliegenfischende Urlauber kleine Fische als Köderfisch? Wessen Katze oder Hund kann und darf er mit den Minifischen füttern? 
*



Und zum Thema " auf der Angelkarte festgeschrieben" bitte ich nochmal um Kopien von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen an Bayerischen Gewässern. Es würde mich schon interessieren, wie das darauf vermerkt ist. *


----------



## Walstipper (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun das wäre dann natürlich das Ende fast jeglicher Urlaubsangelei. Wie soll man Fische verwerten, wenn man in einem Hotel wohnt? Wer, der alleine oder mit Familie auf einem Campingplatz oder in einem Apartment mit Kochmöglichkeit kann einen 20-pfündidgen Hecht, Karpfen oder einen großen Waller verwerten. Wie verwertet der Spinnangler oder Fliegenfischende Urlauber kleine Fische als Köderfisch? Wessen Katze oder Hund kann und darf er mit den Minifischen füttern?


*

Exactly. Da gelte es dann ein Küchenfenster einzuführen, da es ohnehin seltenst der Fall ist das ein 25Pfund+ Fisch vernünftig verwertet werden kann.
Aber da war wir ja alle ohnehin in Wahrheit für den Seelenfrieden angeln....*


----------



## Frankenfischer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Ralle 24
Dass ich jeden Kleinfisch verwerten muss und kann, ist deine Meinung und die Meinung von vielleicht noch ein paar mehr, nicht aber Meine und auch nicht die der meisten bayerischen Angler. Ich werde mich jetzt zurückziehen, da diese Diskussion eine recht sinnfreie geworden ist. So long #h


----------



## Brikz83 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

Es geht ja gar nicht darum ob man diese Meinung hat, sondern darum das es dir die Gesetzeslage (unter berücksichtigung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen) vorschreibt. Ich gehöre zum Beispile zu der Fraktion, wenn ich irgendwo Urlaub mache und dort angeln mache ich mich vorher über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen schlau und versuche diese, um evtl. ärger zu vermeiden, auch zu 100% umzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



> @Thomas9904
> Was sollen wir denn tun, wenn unsere Verbände sturer als die Gesetzgeber sind? Keine Chance.


Abwählen.
Durch vernünftige, anglerfreundliche Leute ersetzen...
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

@Frankenfischer,
ist ja ok, dass Du da anderer meinung bist und wie vieleicht sogar die Meißten bei euch nach eigener Meinung handeln.
Nur wenn ich bei euch Urlaub mach, bin ich euer Gast und ihr erwartet zu Recht, dass ich eure Gesetze respektiere. Damit bin ich auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Wohlwollen eurer Aufseher, Justitz und Behörden ausgeliefert. Weil egal ob ich nun den kleinen Döbel oder Barsch töte oder nicht, bei dieser Gesetzgebung komme ich immer in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz entweder mit Landesgesetzen oder mit Bundesgesetzen.
lass ich den Döbel leben, verstoße ich gegen Landesrecht, töte ich ihn, verstoße ich gegen Bundesrecht. (für den Döbel habe ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit)


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

im Falle eines Falles hab ich dann auf jeden Fall ne Menge Ärger am Hals. Der Urlaub wäre versaut. Selbst wenn ich Gute Karten habe bleibt der Ärger! Die könnten mir sogar den Fischereischein einziehen. Dagegen müsste ich dann Einspruch u. Beschwerde einlegen, bis ich den dann wieder habe würde mind. ein halbes Jahr vergehen in dem ich nirgentwo in BRD angeln dürfte.
Auch wenn es zur Zeit nicht so gehandhabt wird, das Risiko bleibt


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> Dass ich jeden Kleinfisch verwerten muss und kann, ist deine Meinung und die Meinung von vielleicht noch ein paar mehr, nicht aber Meine und auch nicht die der meisten bayerischen Angler. Ich werde mich jetzt zurückziehen, da diese Diskussion eine recht sinnfreie geworden ist. So long #h



Es geht nicht um " Meinung". Und es ist schon gar nicht meine Meinung.

*Das ist die glasklare Aussage des zuständigen Referats im Bayerischen Staatsminsiterium. *


Das ist sogar ganz extrem gegen meine Meinung. Und ich versuch wenigstens was dagegen zu tun

Und das ist ja wohl auch gegen Deine Meinung, doch Du zuckst nur mit den Schultern und hoffst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abknüppelpflicht lt. Bayerischem Fischereigesetz*

So, wie versprochen habe ich nachgefragt. Hier gehts zur offiziellen Auskunft

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


----------

